# Traditrice..tradita



## fiorediloto1309 (1 Aprile 2017)

Salve a tutti. Ho 37 anni sono sposata da 6 (dopo fidanzamento decennale) ed ho un bambino di 3 anni e mezzo. Ho un ottimo lavoro, sono manager in un'importante azienda farmaceutica, che mi permette di vivere senza fare sacrifici economici. Da circa un anno e mezzo ho una relazione con un collega, anch'esso con un importante ruolo di responsabilità. 
Lui ha 10 anni più di me, single e senza figli. 
La nostra relazione è stata bellissima e intensa. Sesso, condivisione, coccole, parlare a non finire. Mi sono fidata di lui e l'ho amato come una ragazzina. Ho iniziato a pianificare la separazione da mio marito, pur cercando di agire con cautela per non turbare l'equilibrio del bimbo. Poi è iniziato un cambiamento.  Di colpo lui ha smesso di avere rapporti intimi con me. Solo coccole e baci. Provo a parlarci, chiedo se non gli interesso più, se vuole troncare. Mi rassicura, dice che è stressato, è solo un momento. Ma i mesi passano e la situazione rimane la stessa, con sempre maggiore sofferenza da parte mia. Smette anche di baciarmi, se nn fosse per qualche casto bacetto sulle labbra. Lo affronto di nuovo, la nostra relazione è sempre stata, per volere e desiderio suo, fondata su condivisione e sincerità. Lui mi ripete la solita storia, che è stressato, che ha tante cose in testa, che è fatto così ma mi vuole bene, sono per lui la cosa più preziosa e sono l'unica. Ma inizio a sospettare qualcosa. Cerco di parlare dell'argomento gli chiedo se mi vede solo come un amica e lui nega gli chiedo se ha altre relazioni e lui nega. Un giorno sono a casa sua e lui esce per buttare la spazzatura e lascia il cellulare sul tavolo. Nn resisto e leggo. Si vede con altre. Varie chat e svariati messaggi più o meno espliciti. Quando rientra gli faccio una scenata e lui ammette imbarazzato che ogni tanto va a letto con chi capita. Ma che nn conta niente è solo sesso. Si quello che con me nn fa più. Sono spiazzata.  Gli rinfaccio che lui predica onestà e lealtà ma non la pratica e lui dice che interpreto troppo rigidamente le sue parole che ci sono sfumature che con me è diverso. Gli chiedo a bruciapelo se mi ama e lui alza le spalle. Ti voglio bene risponde. Ok sono a pezzi e confusa e delusa e lo lascio. Lui mi manda messaggi che nn è cambiato niente che si tratta di episodi di poco conto e che gli piace stare con me. Intanto io ho mandato a monte il rapporto con mio marito progettando una vita insieme a una persona che in realtà non conosco. Che pensavo mi amasse ma in realtà "mi vuole bene". Che dice che sono importante ma forse vuole di meglio ma intanto vorrebbe ci frequentassimo come se nn fosse successo niente. Che nn vuole che lasci la mia famiglia perché nn sa se potrebbe funzionare ma vorrebbe passare più tempo con me. Una contraddizione dietro l'altra che lui però nega con un fervore e con argomentazioni complesse e intricate. Io ci sto impazzendo. Da una parte la mia dignità dall'altra il profondo amore che ahimè provo per questo squilibrato. Non riesco a dormire, cerco con poco successo di concentrarmi sul lavoro e sul bimbo ma intanto sono caduta in un profondo stato di depressione e svilimento.  Mi incolpo del fallimento, del fatto di essermi fidata, di aver creduto a ogni singola parola senza senso critico. Ma lui era veramente convincente. Mi dimostrava amore con una premura incredibile e poi parlava dei suoi principi (quelli che poi ha tradito) con fervore e con passione. Sembrava veramente un Uomo con la U maiuscola. Mi ha fatto a pezzi e pure nega qualsiasi responsabilità. E continua a cercarmi. E io sono talmente avvilita in questo momento da nn riuscire a tagliare. 
Probabilmente la mia è storia comune, forse non esistono persone vere e i rapporti umani hanno tutti un lato schifoso. Ma la mia ingenuità mi ferisce ancora più del tradimento. Come faccio a guardare avanti?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Aprile 2017)

fiorediloto1309 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti. Ho 37 anni sono sposata da 6 (dopo fidanzamento decennale) ed ho un bambino di 3 anni e mezzo. Ho un ottimo lavoro, sono manager in un'importante azienda farmaceutica, che mi permette di vivere senza fare sacrifici economici. Da circa un anno e mezzo ho una relazione con un collega, anch'esso con un importante ruolo di responsabilità.
> Lui ha 10 anni più di me, single e senza figli.
> La nostra relazione è stata bellissima e intensa. Sesso, condivisione, coccole, parlare a non finire. Mi sono fidata di lui e l'ho amato come una ragazzina. Ho iniziato a pianificare la separazione da mio marito, pur cercando di agire con cautela per non turbare l'equilibrio del bimbo. Poi è iniziato un cambiamento.  Di colpo lui ha smesso di avere rapporti intimi con me. Solo coccole e baci. Provo a parlarci, chiedo se non gli interesso più, se vuole troncare. Mi rassicura, dice che è stressato, è solo un momento. Ma i mesi passano e la situazione rimane la stessa, con sempre maggiore sofferenza da parte mia. Smette anche di baciarmi, se nn fosse per qualche casto bacetto sulle labbra. Lo affronto di nuovo, la nostra relazione è sempre stata, per volere e desiderio suo, fondata su condivisione e sincerità. Lui mi ripete la solita storia, che è stressato, che ha tante cose in testa, che è fatto così ma mi vuole bene, sono per lui la cosa più preziosa e sono l'unica. Ma inizio a sospettare qualcosa. Cerco di parlare dell'argomento gli chiedo se mi vede solo come un amica e lui nega gli chiedo se ha altre relazioni e lui nega. Un giorno sono a casa sua e lui esce per buttare la spazzatura e lascia il cellulare sul tavolo. Nn resisto e leggo. Si vede con altre. Varie chat e svariati messaggi più o meno espliciti. Quando rientra gli faccio una scenata e lui ammette imbarazzato che ogni tanto va a letto con chi capita. Ma che nn conta niente è solo sesso. Si quello che con me nn fa più. Sono spiazzata.  Gli rinfaccio che lui predica onestà e lealtà ma non la pratica e lui dice che interpreto troppo rigidamente le sue parole che ci sono sfumature che con me è diverso. Gli chiedo a bruciapelo se mi ama e lui alza le spalle. Ti voglio bene risponde. Ok sono a pezzi e confusa e delusa e lo lascio. Lui mi manda messaggi che nn è cambiato niente che si tratta di episodi di poco conto e che gli piace stare con me. Intanto io ho mandato a monte il rapporto con mio marito progettando una vita insieme a una persona che in realtà non conosco. Che pensavo mi amasse ma in realtà "mi vuole bene". Che dice che sono importante ma forse vuole di meglio ma intanto vorrebbe ci frequentassimo come se nn fosse successo niente. Che nn vuole che lasci la mia famiglia perché nn sa se potrebbe funzionare ma vorrebbe passare più tempo con me. Una contraddizione dietro l'altra che lui però nega con un fervore e con argomentazioni complesse e intricate. Io ci sto impazzendo. Da una parte la mia dignità dall'altra il profondo amore che ahimè provo per questo squilibrato. Non riesco a dormire, cerco con poco successo di concentrarmi sul lavoro e sul bimbo ma intanto sono caduta in un profondo stato di depressione e svilimento.  Mi incolpo del fallimento, del fatto di essermi fidata, di aver creduto a ogni singola parola senza senso critico. Ma lui era veramente convincente. Mi dimostrava amore con una premura incredibile e poi parlava dei suoi principi (quelli che poi ha tradito) con fervore e con passione. Sembrava veramente un Uomo con la U maiuscola. Mi ha fatto a pezzi e pure nega qualsiasi responsabilità. E continua a cercarmi. E io sono talmente avvilita in questo momento da nn riuscire a tagliare.
> Probabilmente la mia è storia comune, forse non esistono persone vere e i rapporti umani hanno tutti un lato schifoso. Ma la mia ingenuità mi ferisce ancora più del tradimento. Come faccio a guardare avanti?


Ciao Fiore, benvenuta 

una relazione senza sesso la vedo dura da mantenere in piedi 
Se poi consideriamo che tecnicamente lui sarebbe l'amante ...mah

Al tuo posto non darei più molto credito ad un uomo così.

La separazione da tuo marito è  in corso ?


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao Fiore, benvenuta
> 
> una relazione senza sesso la vedo dura da mantenere in piedi
> Se poi consideriamo che tecnicamente lui sarebbe l'amante ...mah
> ...


Il marito è l'ultimo dei suoi problemi. Soffre per l'ammore non corrisposto.


----------



## fiorediloto1309 (1 Aprile 2017)

Non ho rapporti con mio marito da quando ho iniziato con l'altro ed abbiamo parlato di separazione molte volte. Tecnicamente stiamo ancora insieme ma da educati conviventi...


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2017)

fiorediloto1309 ha detto:


> Non ho rapporti con mio marito da quando ho iniziato con l'altro ed abbiamo parlato di separazione molte volte. Tecnicamente stiamo ancora insieme ma da educati conviventi...


quindi anche questo rapporto è irrecuperabile.   perchè l'altro ormai dovresti aver capito che non ti si piglierà mai.


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Aprile 2017)

fiorediloto1309 ha detto:


> Non ho rapporti con mio marito da quando ho iniziato con l'altro ed abbiamo parlato di separazione molte volte. Tecnicamente stiamo ancora insieme ma da educati conviventi...


A quando la separazione? Non credo che tornerai con tuo marito.


----------



## fiorediloto1309 (1 Aprile 2017)

Adesso nn so come reagire! Lo so che col marito è irrecuperabile nn lo amo! E che anche l'altro nn mi ama e si è pure rivelato una brutta persona..ma mi sento "traumatizzata" mi sembra di avere un coltello nello stomaco


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2017)

fiorediloto1309 ha detto:


> Adesso nn so come reagire! Lo so che col marito è irrecuperabile nn lo amo! E che anche l'altro nn mi ama e si è pure rivelato una brutta persona..ma mi sento "traumatizzata" mi sembra di avere un coltello nello stomaco


ci sta.  hai mandato a monte un matrimonio per un cazzaro.   direi che è un ottimo momento per riflettere su te stessa.


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Aprile 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ci sta.  hai mandato a monte un matrimonio per un cazzaro.   direi che è un ottimo momento per riflettere su te stessa.


Il cazzaro è ancora in sella. Mi domando quando hai tradito con amore, tuo figlio aveva un anno e mezzo?


----------



## Skorpio (1 Aprile 2017)

*..*



fiorediloto1309 ha detto:


> Adesso nn so come reagire! Lo so che col marito è irrecuperabile nn lo amo! E che anche l'altro nn mi ama e si è pure rivelato una brutta persona..ma mi sento "traumatizzata" mi sembra di avere un coltello nello stomaco


Se è  una brutta persona io non lo so.. 

È  semplicemente uno che "non ti si vuol caricare" ..  

Non per questo non ti vuol bene  o non avrebbe ancora voglia... 

Non viverla come una tragedia..  Benvenuta!!


----------



## MariLea (1 Aprile 2017)

fiorediloto1309 ha detto:


> ..........................................
> Probabilmente la mia è storia comune, forse non esistono persone vere e i rapporti umani hanno tutti un lato schifoso. Ma la mia ingenuità mi ferisce ancora più del tradimento. Come faccio a guardare avanti?


Ciao Fiore, in effetti è tutto nella norma, 
lui è vero, un vero amante che finita la novità e la furia della passione iniziale... cerca altro pur volendo tenerti di riserva... forse sei tu che ti sei fatta un film di cuoricini ed unicorni...
Di schifoso non vedo niente, caso mai è tuo il tradimento, dato che hai marito e figlio, non credi?
Poi, scusa la dura sincerità, ma ti sembra facile che uno si accolli una famiglia già fatta? I figli sono un impegno pesante per i genitori, figuriamoci per un estraneo...
Il mio consiglio è di raccogliere tutto l'orgoglio e la dignità che hai, fatti forza e chiudi di netto ogni contatto...
sembra difficile ma col passare dei giorni starai meglio e vedrai man mano con più chiarezza dove ti eri cacciata...


----------



## Nocciola (1 Aprile 2017)

Lui sapeva che volevi lasciare il marito per lui
Che ti vuole bene non vedo perché non debba essere vero


----------



## Lostris (1 Aprile 2017)

fiorediloto1309 ha detto:


> Probabilmente la mia è storia comune, forse non esistono persone vere e i rapporti umani hanno tutti un lato schifoso. Ma la mia ingenuità mi ferisce ancora più del tradimento. Come faccio a guardare avanti?


Mi spiace molto, è una brutta situazione. 

Esistono sicuramente delle persone false, ma nella mia esperienza, a meno che non siano psicopatiche, ci sono sempre dei segnali, qualcosa che non torna.

Mi chiedo se tu non abbia ignorato qualche avvisaglia che, opportunamente colta, ti avrebbe evitato parte di tutto questo. Non so. Probabilmente è anche inutile pensarci ora.

Posso immaginare la tua delusione e il tuo malessere, ma in qualche modo devi andare avanti, pensa a tuo figlio e riparti da te.


----------



## Foglia (1 Aprile 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Ciao Fiore, in effetti è tutto nella norma,
> lui è vero, un vero amante che finita la novità e la furia della passione iniziale... cerca altro pur volendo tenerti di riserva... forse sei tu che ti sei fatta un film di cuoricini ed unicorni...
> Di schifoso non vedo niente, caso mai è tuo il tradimento, dato che hai marito e figlio, non credi?
> Poi, scusa la dura sincerità, ma ti sembra facile che uno si accolli una famiglia già fatta? I figli sono un impegno pesante per i genitori, figuriamoci per un estraneo...
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## fiorediloto1309 (1 Aprile 2017)

Sì anche io mi sento schifoso.  E si quando ho tradito mio figlio aveva meno di due anni. Nn mi voglio giustificare. Nn credo di essere una gran donna, nei confronti di mio marito. Che comunque ha le sue colpe eh! 
Però con quest'uomo credevo di aver costruito qualcosa. E invece era tutto una farsa. Si lui sapeva che volevo.lasciare il marito


----------



## fiorediloto1309 (1 Aprile 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Ciao Fiore, in effetti è tutto nella norma,
> lui è vero, un vero amante che finita la novità e la furia della passione iniziale... cerca altro pur volendo tenerti di riserva... forse sei tu che ti sei fatta un film di cuoricini ed unicorni...
> Di schifoso non vedo niente, caso mai è tuo il tradimento, dato che hai marito e figlio, non credi?
> Poi, scusa la dura sincerità, ma ti sembra facile che uno si accolli una famiglia già fatta? I figli sono un impegno pesante per i genitori, figuriamoci per un estraneo...
> ...


Preferisco la dura sincerità ad una montagna di bugie. Grazie.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Aprile 2017)

fiorediloto1309 ha detto:


> Sì anche io mi sento schifoso.  E si quando ho tradito mio figlio aveva meno di due anni. Nn mi voglio giustificare. Nn credo di essere una gran donna, nei confronti di mio marito. Che comunque ha le sue colpe eh!
> Però con quest'uomo credevo di aver costruito qualcosa. E invece era tutto una farsa. Si lui sapeva che volevo.lasciare il marito


Sapendo che intendevi divorziare ti ha appoggiato o da subito ti ha detto che non farlo?


----------



## Fairman (1 Aprile 2017)

fiorediloto1309 ha detto:


> Sì anche io mi sento schifoso.  E si quando ho tradito mio figlio aveva meno di due anni. Nn mi voglio giustificare. Nn credo di essere una gran donna, nei confronti di mio marito. Che comunque ha le sue colpe eh!
> Però con quest'uomo credevo di aver costruito qualcosa. E invece era tutto una farsa. Si lui sapeva che volevo.lasciare il marito


Sono sicuro che avrai lealmente informato tuo marito del perchè ti volevi separare, non penso che ti sei vissuta la storia tenendolo all'oscuro del tuo tradimento. 

Del resto se non lo avessi fatto potrei anche capirlo, era solo tuo marito.
Perchè è vero, i mariti o le mogli sono quelli con cui ci sposiamo,  facciamo dei figli, per accogerci puntualmente che non abbiamo mai amato, pur avendoli sposati, che non ci hanno mai fatto sentire donna a letto (o uomo per par condition) con cui non abbiamo mai sentito farfalle nello stomaco. Sono quelli che possono stare li ad aspettare che chi forse loro amano veramente, abbia una vita segreta parallela, per mesi o per anni poco importa.
Poi se la storia và bene arrivederci e fine del matrimonio, altrimenti si prosegue fino alla prossima occasione, tanto stiamo parlando solo del marito (o della moglie sempre per par condicio). Questo è ciò che avviene sempre, usiamo il partner come un oggetto, bisognerebbe ricordare che è un essere umano.


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Sono sicuro che avrai lealmente informato tuo marito del perchè ti volevi separare, non penso che ti sei vissuta la storia tenendolo all'oscuro del tuo tradimento.
> 
> Del resto se non lo avessi fatto potrei anche capirlo, era solo tuo marito.
> Perchè è vero, i mariti o le mogli sono quelli con cui ci sposiamo,  facciamo dei figli, per accogerci puntualmente che non abbiamo mai amato, pur avendoli sposati, che non ci hanno mai fatto sentire donna a letto (o uomo per par condition) con cui non abbiamo mai sentito farfalle nello stomaco. Sono quelli che possono stare li ad aspettare che chi forse loro amano veramente, abbia una vita segreta parallela, per mesi o per anni poco importa.
> Poi se la storia và bene arrivederci e fine del matrimonio, altrimenti si prosegue fino alla prossima occasione, tanto stiamo parlando solo del marito (o della moglie sempre per par condicio). Questo è ciò che avviene sempre, usiamo il partner come un oggetto, bisognerebbe ricordare che è un essere umano.


Forse il marito la trascurava o la signora aveva esigenze diverse. Poi è caduta nell'ammore e tutto è andato in crescendo fino a quando il terzo incomodo, dopo aver avuto i fatti suoi ha deciso di troncare. Saluti e baci a chi si innamora.by


----------



## eagle (1 Aprile 2017)

fiorediloto1309 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti. Ho 37 anni sono sposata da 6 (dopo fidanzamento decennale) ed ho un bambino di 3 anni e mezzo. Ho un ottimo lavoro, sono manager in un'importante azienda farmaceutica, che mi permette di vivere senza fare sacrifici economici. Da circa un anno e mezzo ho una relazione con un collega, anch'esso con un importante ruolo di responsabilità.
> Lui ha 10 anni più di me, single e senza figli.
> La nostra relazione è stata bellissima e intensa. Sesso, condivisione, coccole, parlare a non finire. Mi sono fidata di lui e l'ho amato come una ragazzina. Ho iniziato a pianificare la separazione da mio marito, pur cercando di agire con cautela per non turbare l'equilibrio del bimbo. Poi è iniziato un cambiamento.  Di colpo lui ha smesso di avere rapporti intimi con me. Solo coccole e baci. Provo a parlarci, chiedo se non gli interesso più, se vuole troncare. Mi rassicura, dice che è stressato, è solo un momento. Ma i mesi passano e la situazione rimane la stessa, con sempre maggiore sofferenza da parte mia. Smette anche di baciarmi, se nn fosse per qualche casto bacetto sulle labbra. Lo affronto di nuovo, la nostra relazione è sempre stata, per volere e desiderio suo, fondata su condivisione e sincerità. Lui mi ripete la solita storia, che è stressato, che ha tante cose in testa, che è fatto così ma mi vuole bene, sono per lui la cosa più preziosa e sono l'unica. Ma inizio a sospettare qualcosa. Cerco di parlare dell'argomento gli chiedo se mi vede solo come un amica e lui nega gli chiedo se ha altre relazioni e lui nega. Un giorno sono a casa sua e lui esce per buttare la spazzatura e lascia il cellulare sul tavolo. Nn resisto e leggo. Si vede con altre. Varie chat e svariati messaggi più o meno espliciti. Quando rientra gli faccio una scenata e lui ammette imbarazzato che ogni tanto va a letto con chi capita. Ma che nn conta niente è solo sesso. Si quello che con me nn fa più. Sono spiazzata.  Gli rinfaccio che lui predica onestà e lealtà ma non la pratica e lui dice che interpreto troppo rigidamente le sue parole che ci sono sfumature che con me è diverso. Gli chiedo a bruciapelo se mi ama e lui alza le spalle. Ti voglio bene risponde. Ok sono a pezzi e confusa e delusa e lo lascio. Lui mi manda messaggi che nn è cambiato niente che si tratta di episodi di poco conto e che gli piace stare con me. Intanto io ho mandato a monte il rapporto con mio marito progettando una vita insieme a una persona che in realtà non conosco. Che pensavo mi amasse ma in realtà "mi vuole bene". Che dice che sono importante ma forse vuole di meglio ma intanto vorrebbe ci frequentassimo come se nn fosse successo niente. Che nn vuole che lasci la mia famiglia perché nn sa se potrebbe funzionare ma vorrebbe passare più tempo con me. Una contraddizione dietro l'altra che lui però nega con un fervore e con argomentazioni complesse e intricate. Io ci sto impazzendo. Da una parte la mia dignità dall'altra il profondo amore che ahimè provo per questo squilibrato. Non riesco a dormire, cerco con poco successo di concentrarmi sul lavoro e sul bimbo ma intanto sono caduta in un profondo stato di depressione e svilimento.  Mi incolpo del fallimento, del fatto di essermi fidata, di aver creduto a ogni singola parola senza senso critico. Ma lui era veramente convincente. Mi dimostrava amore con una premura incredibile e poi parlava dei suoi principi (quelli che poi ha tradito) con fervore e con passione. Sembrava veramente un Uomo con la U maiuscola. Mi ha fatto a pezzi e pure nega qualsiasi responsabilità. E continua a cercarmi. E io sono talmente avvilita in questo momento da nn riuscire a tagliare.
> Probabilmente la mia è storia comune, forse non esistono persone vere e i rapporti umani hanno tutti un lato schifoso. Ma la mia ingenuità mi ferisce ancora più del tradimento. Come faccio a guardare avanti?


Fossi in te mi interrogherei innanzitutto su alcune parole che hai usato, perdona la sincerità, in modo improprio: amore, onestà, lealtà, principi.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Aprile 2017)

eagle ha detto:


> Fossi in te mi interrogherei innanzitutto su alcune parole che hai usato, perdona la sincerità, in modo improprio: amore, onestà, lealtà, principi.


Ciao :inlove: ogni tanto fai capolino 

Scusate OT


----------



## Lostris (1 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Sono sicuro che avrai lealmente informato tuo marito del perchè ti volevi separare, non penso che ti sei vissuta la storia tenendolo all'oscuro del tuo tradimento.
> 
> Del resto se non lo avessi fatto potrei anche capirlo, era solo tuo marito.
> Perchè è vero, i mariti o le mogli sono quelli con cui ci sposiamo,  facciamo dei figli, per accogerci puntualmente che non abbiamo mai amato, pur avendoli sposati, che non ci hanno mai fatto sentire donna a letto (o uomo per par condition) con cui non abbiamo mai sentito farfalle nello stomaco. Sono quelli che possono stare li ad aspettare che chi forse loro amano veramente, abbia una vita segreta parallela, per mesi o per anni poco importa.
> Poi se la storia và bene arrivederci e fine del matrimonio, altrimenti si prosegue fino alla prossima occasione, tanto stiamo parlando solo del marito (o della moglie sempre per par condicio). Questo è ciò che avviene sempre, usiamo il partner come un oggetto, bisognerebbe ricordare che è un essere umano.


Quanta amarezza nelle tue parole..


----------



## trilobita (2 Aprile 2017)

fiorediloto1309 ha detto:


> Sì anche io mi sento schifoso.  E si quando ho tradito mio figlio aveva meno di due anni. Nn mi voglio giustificare. Nn credo di essere una gran donna, nei confronti di mio marito. Che comunque ha le sue colpe eh!
> Però con quest'uomo credevo di aver costruito qualcosa. E invece era tutto una farsa. Si lui sapeva che volevo.lasciare il marito


Tuo marito ha vinto al superenalotto e non lo sa....


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2017)

Bisogna resistere al pensiero di un tradimento perpretato con un bambino di un anno e mezzo.
Anche se mi riesce difficile capire come con un bambino che ha appena iniziato a camminare e che non ha ancora tolto il pannolino e con la fatica che comporta insieme al rientro al lavoro si possa riuscire a distogliere la mente dal padre del piccolo per iniziare a flirtare con un collega. 

Ora sei tornata alla realtà da quel viaggio che era nella tua fantasia e che è dimostrato del tutto basato sul nulla  dall'uso del tutto ego riferito dei termini tradimento, lealtà, onesta.

Rivaluta tu la tua situazione.


----------



## Piperita (2 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Sono sicuro che avrai lealmente informato tuo marito del perchè ti volevi separare, non penso che ti sei vissuta la storia tenendolo all'oscuro del tuo tradimento.
> 
> Del resto se non lo avessi fatto potrei anche capirlo, era solo tuo marito.
> *Perchè è vero, i mariti o le mogli sono quelli con cui ci sposiamo,  facciamo dei figli, per accogerci puntualmente che non abbiamo mai amato, pur avendoli sposati, che non ci hanno mai fatto sentire donna a letto (o uomo per par condition) con cui non abbiamo mai sentito farfalle nello stomaco. *Sono quelli che possono stare li ad aspettare che chi forse loro amano veramente, abbia una vita segreta parallela, per mesi o per anni poco importa.
> Poi se la storia và bene arrivederci e fine del matrimonio, altrimenti si prosegue fino alla prossima occasione, tanto stiamo parlando solo del marito (o della moglie sempre per par condicio). Questo è ciò che avviene sempre, usiamo il partner come un oggetto, bisognerebbe ricordare che è un essere umano.



Dici una cosa interessante.
Credo che succeda spesso di sposare l'uomo che si pensa di amare e poi in corso d'opera si incontra "quello giusto" che fa saltare i progetti. 
Mi è capitato di sentire ragazze appena sposate che per giustificare il matrimonio, direi precoce, hanno affermato che ...non avevano altro da fare, che ormai erano fidanzate da anni, che sposandosi si acquisisce un status più rispettabile, ecc.
Nessuna che abbia pronunciato la parolina magica"amore".


----------



## Skorpio (2 Aprile 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Forse il marito la trascurava o La SIGNORA


A me mi fa morire Blaise quando chiama la moglie traditrice "la signora" 

Sarei curioso di sapere.. quando ha avuto relazioni extra, anche quella con cui si vedeva la chiamava così. 

Del tipo non so... Quando si vedevano x trombare, la salutava con un. "ah eccoti, è arrivata la signora!"


----------



## delfino curioso (2 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Sono sicuro che avrai lealmente informato tuo marito del perchè ti volevi separare, non penso che ti sei vissuta la storia tenendolo all'oscuro del tuo tradimento.
> 
> Del resto se non lo avessi fatto potrei anche capirlo, era solo tuo marito.
> Perchè è vero, i mariti o le mogli sono quelli con cui ci sposiamo,  facciamo dei figli, per accogerci puntualmente che non abbiamo mai amato, pur avendoli sposati, che non ci hanno mai fatto sentire donna a letto (o uomo per par condition) con cui non abbiamo mai sentito farfalle nello stomaco. Sono quelli che possono stare li ad aspettare che chi forse loro amano veramente, abbia una vita segreta parallela, per mesi o per anni poco importa.
> Poi se la storia và bene arrivederci e fine del matrimonio, altrimenti si prosegue fino alla prossima occasione, tanto stiamo parlando solo del marito (o della moglie sempre per par condicio). Questo è ciò che avviene sempre, usiamo il partner come un oggetto, bisognerebbe ricordare che è un essere umano.


quotissimo.
In più ma le persone con le quali ci sposiamo ed abbiamo dei figli (dei progetti importanti) all'improvviso diventano dei mostri??????? doppiamo sempre aspettare anni prima e combinare casini prima di essere sinceri (sincerità che però tu prentendevi dal tuo amante)??????


----------



## delfino curioso (2 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Tuo marito ha vinto al superenalotto e non lo sa....



Se continuano nella separazione trilo......., non sarà il primo caso di "ritorna a casa Lessy", ti ricordi il telefilm???????


----------



## delfino curioso (2 Aprile 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Dici una cosa interessante.
> Credo che succeda spesso di sposare l'uomo che si pensa di amare e poi in corso d'opera si incontra "quello giusto" che fa saltare i progetti.
> Mi è capitato di sentire ragazze appena sposate che per giustificare il matrimonio, direi precoce, hanno affermato che ...non avevano altro da fare, che ormai erano fidanzate da anni, che sposandosi si acquisisce un status più rispettabile, ecc.
> Nessuna che abbia pronunciato la parolina magica"amore".



Ma quello che dici non è in discussione. Bisogna però chiudere la relazione precedente subito ed essere sinceri ed onesti con il proprio partner e lasciarlo vivere la sua vita non aspettare e vedere come va.
Te lo dico come "persona informata dei fatti" visto che mi sono sposato due volte e alla seconda ho trovato l'anima gemella.


----------



## Fairman (2 Aprile 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ma quello che dici non è in discussione. Bisogna però chiudere la relazione precedente subito ed essere sinceri ed onesti con il proprio partner e lasciarlo vivere la sua vita non aspettare e vedere come va.
> Te lo dico come "persona informata dei fatti" visto che mi sono sposato due volte e alla seconda ho trovato l'anima gemella.


E' proprio quello che intendo io. Può accadere  che ci si innamori di un altro. Ma non ci si costruisce una relazione parallela di nascosto. Aspettare per vedere, se va bene cambio, altrimenti resto?  Questo è veramente ignobile e degrada brutalmente per come si porta avanti il tradimento, e non perchè ci si è innamorati.


----------



## delfino curioso (2 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> E' proprio quello che intendo io. Può accadere  che ci si innamori di un altro. Ma non ci si costruisce una relazione parallela di nascosto. Aspettare per vedere, se va bene cambio, altrimenti resto?  Questo è veramente ignobile e degrada brutalmente per come si porta avanti il tradimento, e non perchè ci si è innamorati.


c'è un detto che recita "nun lascià a strad vecchie pa nov'" (non lasciare la strada vecchia per la nuova).
Poi quando sei convinta che la strada nuova può funzionare (ma prima passano gli anni) allora il detto non vale più.


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A me mi fa morire Blaise quando chiama la moglie traditrice "la signora"
> 
> Sarei curioso di sapere.. quando ha avuto relazioni extra, anche quella con cui si vedeva la chiamava così.
> 
> Del tipo non so... Quando si vedevano x trombare, la salutava con un. "ah eccoti, è arrivata la signora!"


Caro amico le donne sono tutte signore


----------



## Lostris (2 Aprile 2017)

In un mondo ideale si sta insieme per amore, si costruiscono famiglie su queste fondamenta, si è aperti sinceri leali e attenti l'uno nei confronti dell'altro, i problemi che si presentano li si affrontano e superano insieme, e se qualcosa cambia appena ci si rende conto ci si guarda negli occhi e se ne parla, eventualmente lasciandosi, ma con il minimo dolore possibile.
E volano anche gli unicorni arcobaleno.


Qui si sta parlando di persone reali e imperfette, nella fattispecie di quelle che sbagliano e sono anche piene di contraddizioni. 
Non si discute sul fatto che sarebbe stato meglio non avesse tradito, che avesse affrontato il suo sentire in modo diverso, che non si fosse disamorata del marito o altro. 


Che sia più concentrata sul tradimento da lei subito anziché da quello perpetrato mi sembra estremamente umano, soprattutto considerato che oramai era proiettata verso la sua "nuova vita". 
Ora deve farsi coraggio, cercare di trarre insegnamento per il futuro e andare avanti.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Aprile 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Caro amico le donne sono tutte signore


----------



## delfino curioso (2 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> In un mondo ideale si sta insieme per amore, si costruiscono famiglie su queste fondamenta, si è aperti sinceri leali e attenti l'uno nei confronti dell'altro, i problemi che si presentano li si affrontano e superano insieme, e se qualcosa cambia appena ci si rende conto ci si guarda negli occhi e se ne parla, eventualmente lasciandosi, ma con il minimo dolore possibile.
> E volano anche gli unicorni arcobaleno.
> 
> 
> ...



Ma perché parli di mondo ideale questa è l'ABC della vita e dei rapporti tra esseri umani.
Troppo semplice dire che siamo imperfetti che è umano pensare a quello che si subisce piuttosto che a quello che si fa. 
è importante che tu sappia cosa può accadere con un tuo comportamento o diciamo sempre "poi si vedrà" (che è successo all'improvviso diventiamo dementi???????).
La vita è "semplice" siamo noi che c'è la complichiamo e poi non sappiamo reagire agli errori.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> In un mondo ideale si sta insieme per amore, si costruiscono famiglie su queste fondamenta, si è aperti sinceri leali e attenti l'uno nei confronti dell'altro, i problemi che si presentano li si affrontano e superano insieme, e se qualcosa cambia appena ci si rende conto ci si guarda negli occhi e se ne parla, eventualmente lasciandosi, ma con il minimo dolore possibile.
> E volano anche gli unicorni arcobaleno.
> 
> 
> ...


Hai ragione.


----------



## Lostris (2 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai ragione.


Non prendermi in giro :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non prendermi in giro :carneval:


No. Dico sul serio.
Ci aspettiamo sempre troppa coerenza dagli altri.


----------



## Lostris (2 Aprile 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ma perché parli di mondo ideale questa è l'ABC della vita e dei rapporti tra esseri umani.
> Troppo semplice dire che siamo imperfetti che è umano pensare a quello che si subisce piuttosto che a quello che si fa.
> è importante che tu sappia cosa può accadere con un tuo comportamento o diciamo sempre "poi si vedrà" (che è successo all'improvviso diventiamo dementi???????).
> La vita è "semplice" siamo noi che c'è la complichiamo e poi non sappiamo reagire agli errori.



L'ABC... talmente elementare che viviamo in un mondo con tantissimi ignoranti analfabeti.
Io mi guardo intorno e di rapporti così non ne vedo. Beato te.
Ció non significa che non sia qualcosa a cui aspirare.


Non parlo di umanità come giustificativo di certi comportamenti, e non mi sembra che lei neghi le conseguenze delle sue azioni o non se ne assuma le responsabilità. 


Parliamo anche delle conseguenze di comportamenti e atteggiamenti più sottili del tradimento in senso stretto, come la mortificazione del compagno, il trascurarlo magari anche senza rendersene conto, il non considerare/ignorare i suoi bisogni coscientemente o meno, la violenza nei fatti o nelle parole e via così.
Io non vedo mai nulla di semplice, soprattutto se si parla di persone.


----------



## ipazia (2 Aprile 2017)

fiorediloto1309 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti. Ho 37 anni sono sposata da 6 (dopo fidanzamento decennale) ed ho un bambino di 3 anni e mezzo. Ho un ottimo lavoro, sono manager in un'importante azienda farmaceutica, che mi permette di vivere senza fare sacrifici economici. Da circa un anno e mezzo ho una relazione con un collega, anch'esso con un importante ruolo di responsabilità.
> Lui ha 10 anni più di me, single e senza figli.
> La nostra relazione è stata bellissima e intensa. Sesso, condivisione, coccole, parlare a non finire. Mi sono fidata di lui e l'ho amato come una ragazzina. Ho iniziato a pianificare la separazione da mio marito, pur cercando di agire con cautela per non turbare l'equilibrio del bimbo. Poi è iniziato un cambiamento.  Di colpo lui ha smesso di avere rapporti intimi con me. Solo coccole e baci. Provo a parlarci, chiedo se non gli interesso più, se vuole troncare. Mi rassicura, dice che è stressato, è solo un momento. Ma i mesi passano e la situazione rimane la stessa, con sempre maggiore sofferenza da parte mia. Smette anche di baciarmi, se nn fosse per qualche casto bacetto sulle labbra. Lo affronto di nuovo, la nostra relazione è sempre stata, per volere e desiderio suo, fondata su condivisione e sincerità. Lui mi ripete la solita storia, che è stressato, che ha tante cose in testa, che è fatto così ma mi vuole bene, sono per lui la cosa più preziosa e sono l'unica. Ma inizio a sospettare qualcosa. Cerco di parlare dell'argomento gli chiedo se mi vede solo come un amica e lui nega gli chiedo se ha altre relazioni e lui nega. Un giorno sono a casa sua e lui esce per buttare la spazzatura e lascia il cellulare sul tavolo. Nn resisto e leggo. Si vede con altre. Varie chat e svariati messaggi più o meno espliciti. Quando rientra gli faccio una scenata e lui ammette imbarazzato che ogni tanto va a letto con chi capita. Ma che nn conta niente è solo sesso. Si quello che con me nn fa più. Sono spiazzata.  Gli rinfaccio che lui predica onestà e lealtà ma non la pratica e lui dice che interpreto troppo rigidamente le sue parole che ci sono sfumature che con me è diverso. Gli chiedo a bruciapelo se mi ama e lui alza le spalle. Ti voglio bene risponde. Ok sono a pezzi e confusa e delusa e lo lascio. Lui mi manda messaggi che nn è cambiato niente che si tratta di episodi di poco conto e che gli piace stare con me. Intanto io ho mandato a monte il rapporto con mio marito progettando una vita insieme a una persona che in realtà non conosco. Che pensavo mi amasse ma in realtà "mi vuole bene". Che dice che sono importante ma forse vuole di meglio ma intanto vorrebbe ci frequentassimo come se nn fosse successo niente. Che nn vuole che lasci la mia famiglia perché nn sa se potrebbe funzionare ma vorrebbe passare più tempo con me. Una contraddizione dietro l'altra che lui però nega con un fervore e con argomentazioni complesse e intricate. Io ci sto impazzendo. Da una parte la mia dignità dall'altra il profondo amore che ahimè provo per questo squilibrato. Non riesco a dormire, cerco con poco successo di concentrarmi sul lavoro e sul bimbo ma intanto sono caduta in un profondo stato di depressione e svilimento.  Mi incolpo del fallimento, del fatto di essermi fidata, di aver creduto a ogni singola parola senza senso critico. Ma lui era veramente convincente. Mi dimostrava amore con una premura incredibile e poi parlava dei suoi principi (quelli che poi ha tradito) con fervore e con passione. Sembrava veramente un Uomo con la U maiuscola. Mi ha fatto a pezzi e pure nega qualsiasi responsabilità. E continua a cercarmi. E io sono talmente avvilita in questo momento da nn riuscire a tagliare.
> *Probabilmente la mia è storia comune, forse non esistono persone vere e i rapporti umani hanno tutti un lato schifoso*. Ma la mia ingenuità mi ferisce ancora più del tradimento. Come faccio a guardare avanti?


ciao, benvenuta 

Le persone vere esistono. E proprio perchè sono vere e non fuoriuscite dalla favola in cui il Buono è assolutamente Buono e il Cattivo assolutamente Cattivo, hanno tutte un lato schifoso. 

La cosa sleale, che si fa verso se stessi innanzitutto, è credere che l'altro sia un assoluto. 
L'altra cosa sleale è credere di essere assolutamente in un modo o nell'altro. 

Siamo semplicemente esseri complessi, composti da una miriade non quantificabile di sfumature. 

E questo è un punto, secondo me, da tener ben fermo. In cui assestarsi. E collocarsi. 
Per poi poter valutare e collocare gli altri che si sceglie di tenersi vicino. 

Da tutta questa storia cosa hai imparato? 

Io penso sia questa la prima domanda da porti. 

Inutile e disfunzionale metterti a giudicarti adesso come adesso. O meglio, visto che siamo tutti cresciuti nel giudizio e non ce ne si riesce a liberare, lascia lì il giudizio e pensa alle cose pratiche. Un passo per volta. 

Cosa hai imparato che ti verrà utile in futuro? 

Su di te. Non sugli altri. 
Gli altri sono relativi ed effimeri. L'hai sperimentato. 

Ma tu, salvo decisioni contrarie, dovrai convivere con te stessa fino alla fine dei tuoi giorni. 
Ed è il tuo sguardo allo specchio che fa la differenza. 

I fatti sono che il tuo matrimonio è finito. A quanto dici. 

Che la relazione con questo uomo, come la volevi tu, è finita. 
Puoi anche tirarla lunga e rotolarti nel rimpianto di quel che avrebbe potuto essere (io te lo sconsiglio) cercando nel presente tracce di un passato che era valido mentre accadeva ma non lo è adesso, ma la relazione che avevi tu nella tua testa è finita. 

Hai un figlio, e un figlio è fino alla fine dei tuoi giorni. In un modo o nell'altro. 

Cosa assolutamente non di poco conto, sei indipendente economicamente. 
(e trovo sciocco, perdonami, mettere a rischio il tuo lavoro e la tua indipendenza per un uomo...che sia uomo o Uomo). 

Forse è il momento di passare alla pragmatica...non pensi?


----------



## Foglia (2 Aprile 2017)

Io vedo un altro problema. Che è quello di cosa possa aspettarsi una donna sposata, con un bimbo piccolo, da una relazione extraconiugale. Cioè.... Quello libero e' libero. In ogni senso. Mi pare che qui si stia un po' perdendo di vista la questione per quello che si direbbe a parti invertite: e cioè se a sentirsi tradito fosse stato quello libero, come più spesso capita. Cosa deve fare uno libero? Stare a disposizione di una che ti promette che prima o poi lascerà il marito per te? Una sposata, e con un bimbo piccolo, per giunta.Cioè. Prima di sentirci traditi, secondo me dobbiamo anche vedere fino a che punto sia lecito aspettarci comprensione dall'altro. Che magari si è giustamente stufato di fare il secondo. Prima di dire che lui e' un cazzaro, proverei a mettermi nei suoi panni per un attimo. Ci sta che si sia stufato.


----------



## Lostris (2 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Io vedo un altro problema. Che è quello di cosa possa aspettarsi una donna sposata, con un bimbo piccolo, da una relazione extraconiugale. Cioè.... Quello libero e' libero. In ogni senso. Mi pare che qui si stia un po' perdendo di vista la questione per quello che si direbbe a parti invertite: e cioè se a sentirsi tradito fosse stato quello libero, come più spesso capita. Cosa deve fare uno libero? Stare a disposizione di una che ti promette che prima o poi lascerà il marito per te? Una sposata, e con un bimbo piccolo, per giunta.Cioè. Prima di sentirci traditi, secondo me dobbiamo anche vedere fino a che punto sia lecito aspettarci comprensione dall'altro. Che magari si è giustamente stufato di fare il secondo. Prima di dire che lui e' un cazzaro, proverei a mettermi nei suoi panni per un attimo. Ci sta che si sia stufato.


Concordo che non si hanno molti elementi per farsi un'opinione su di lui, ma dire che si possa essere sentito tradito mi sembra un azzardo.
Sono d'accordo che sulla carta in una relazione del genere non ha senso pretendere nulla, ma i confini e le aspettative  si definiscono sempre all'interno di un rapporto, con i fatti e le parole, comunicando.
Quando la storia è iniziata lui sapeva che era sposata e che aveva un figlio. Questo è un fatto. Ció che in corso si sono promessi, i progetti che possono avere fatto o condiviso, i sentimenti espressi, mica li sappiamo.


----------



## Foglia (2 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Concordo che non si hanno molti elementi per farsi un'opinione su di lui, ma dire che si possa essere sentito tradito mi sembra un azzardo.
> Sono d'accordo che sulla carta in una relazione del genere non ha senso pretendere nulla, ma i confini e le aspettative  si definiscono sempre all'interno di un rapporto, con i fatti e le parole, comunicando.
> Quando la storia è iniziata lui sapeva che era sposata e che aveva un figlio. Questo è un fatto. Ció che in corso si sono promessi, i progetti che possono avere fatto o condiviso, i sentimenti espressi, mica li sappiamo.


Boh. A me e' sembrata molto indicativa la alzata di spalle, con tanto di ti voglio bene, alla domanda di lei che chiedeva se la amasse. Segno che lui aveva  (e giustamente) gli occhi bene aperti.

Non c'è nessun equilibrio di sentimenti espressi, comunicazioni, tra uno in condizione libera e un altro impegnato. Questo di norma. Ne' si può pretendere che quello libero resti ad aspettare l'altro impegnato.

Questo secondo me.


----------



## Lostris (2 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Boh. A me e' sembrata molto indicativa la alzata di spalle, con tanto di ti voglio bene, alla domanda di lei che chiedeva se la amasse. Segno che lui aveva  (e giustamente) gli occhi bene aperti.
> 
> Non c'è nessun equilibrio di sentimenti espressi, comunicazioni, tra uno in condizione libera e un altro impegnato. Questo di norma. Ne' si può pretendere che quello libero resti ad aspettare l'altro impegnato.
> 
> Questo secondo me.


Per me non è questione di equilibrio su questo livello, anche perché è chiaro che non è una relazione alla pari. 
Io credo però, quando queste condizioni sono esplicite e quando si parla di persone adulte, che il cosa aspettarsi e il tipo di rapporto che si instaura possa variare molto a seconda dei casi e che quindi non ci siano delle regole che valgono per tutti.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2017)

A me sembra che il caso di questa utente, perfino più di altri, ci porti a fare proiezioni.
Io mi sono immaginata come mi sentivo con un figlio piccolo: bellissima, forte, potente, amorosa, amata, sprizzavo gioia da tutti i pori. Mi sentivo totalmente presa da una situazione meravigliosa. Mai mi sarebbe passato per la testa vedere, figuriamoci diventarne amante, un uomo che non fosse il padre di mio figlio.
Però so che intanto lui mi tradiva. Ma io ero presa da quella esperienza e neanche lo potevo immaginare 

Probabilmente Lostris ha vissuto una esperienza di coppia diversa e sicuramente vede possibilità di solitudini e insicurezze che non riesco a raffigurarmi.

Cielo è ora nella fase in cui ha bisogno di coraggio e di credere in se stessa senza riporre neanche fantasie future in un principe salvatore, da affermare la quasi impossibilità per una donna con un figlio di trovare un uomo.

Io so di una donna che, tradita e abbandonata, l'ha trovato pur avendo sei figli.

Forse ognuno dovrebbe allontanare la propria esperienza e vedere quella presentata.


----------



## Foglia (2 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Per me non è questione di equilibrio su questo livello, anche perché è chiaro che non è una relazione alla pari. Io credo però, quando queste condizioni sono esplicite e quando si parla di persone adulte, che il cosa aspettarsi e il tipo di rapporto che si instaura possa variare molto a seconda dei casi e che quindi non ci siano delle regole che valgono per tutti.


Scusa. Ma non sei tu che poco fa ha detto che dipendeva tutto dalla loro comunicazione?Tu da un uomo sposato e con un figlio piccolo cosa ti aspetteresti? Razionalmente. Staresti veramente a metterti in gioco, credendo che quello ti ami, o prenderesti un po' la cosa come viene? In tutti i sensi. Io diffiderei molto di uno impegnato che mi dicesse che vuole lasciare la moglie per me. E mi darebbe anche da riflettere. Che la moglie, se tanto la dovesse lasciare, la lasciasse pure a prescindere da me. Che nel frattempo è un uomo impegnato. Ed io una donna libera.


----------



## Foglia (2 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cielo è ora nella fase in cui ha bisogno di coraggio e di credere in se stessa senza riporre neanche fantasie future in un principe salvatore, da affermare la quasi impossibilità per una donna con un figlio di trovare un uomo.
> 
> Io so di una donna che, tradita e abbandonata, l'ha trovato pur avendo sei figli.
> 
> Forse ognuno dovrebbe allontanare la propria esperienza e vedere quella presentata.


Ma no. Cioè.... Chiaro che si proietta molto di se' nelle discussioni, ma non credo troppo in questo caso. 

Quanti credono alle parole di uno sposato intento a tenersi buona l'amante? Sta cosa vale anche al contrario, cioè quando l'amante e' uomo.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma no. Cioè.... Chiaro che si proietta molto di se' nelle discussioni, ma non credo troppo in questo caso.
> 
> Quanti credono alle parole di uno sposato intento a tenersi buona l'amante? Sta cosa vale anche al contrario, cioè quando l'amante e' uomo.


Ma il fatto è che qui lei sinceramente era pronta a crearsi una nuova famiglia.
Comprensibile che l'amante possa averla trovata proprio per questo impulsiva, superficiale e inaffidabile per il loro futuro insieme, ma non poco credibile.


----------



## Foglia (2 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il fatto è che qui lei sinceramente era pronta a crearsi una nuova famiglia.
> Comprensibile che l'amante possa averla trovata proprio per questo impulsiva, superficiale e inaffidabile per il loro futuro insieme, ma non poco credibile.


Per come l'ho letta mi e' sembrata pronta a crearsi una nuova famiglia solo a parole. Diversamente, vista anche la sua indipendenza economica, nel frattempo avrebbe dato corso alla separazione. Spero peraltro bene che non abbia immaginato, con un bimbo piccolo, di terminare la coabitazione con uno per metterne subito in casa un altro. Che sennò chiedo anche scusa, ma bene ha fatto l'altro ad intuire che era meglio darsela a gambe.


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Io vedo un altro problema. Che è quello di cosa possa aspettarsi una donna sposata, con un bimbo piccolo, da una relazione extraconiugale. Cioè.... Quello libero e' libero. In ogni senso. Mi pare che qui si stia un po' perdendo di vista la questione per quello che si direbbe a parti invertite: e cioè se a sentirsi tradito fosse stato quello libero, come più spesso capita. Cosa deve fare uno libero? Stare a disposizione di una che ti promette che prima o poi lascerà il marito per te? Una sposata, e con un bimbo piccolo, per giunta.Cioè. Prima di sentirci traditi, secondo me dobbiamo anche vedere fino a che punto sia lecito aspettarci comprensione dall'altro. Che magari si è giustamente stufato di fare il secondo. Prima di dire che lui e' un cazzaro, proverei a mettermi nei suoi panni per un attimo. Ci sta che si sia stufato.


Si è fatto delle sane chiavate, ma non sapeva che era sposata con bimbo piccolo.


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra che il caso di questa utente, perfino più di altri, ci porti a fare proiezioni.
> Io mi sono immaginata come mi sentivo con un figlio piccolo: bellissima, forte, potente, amorosa, amata, sprizzavo gioia da tutti i pori. Mi sentivo totalmente presa da una situazione meravigliosa. Mai mi sarebbe passato per la testa vedere, figuriamoci diventarne amante, un uomo che non fosse il padre di mio figlio.
> Però so che intanto lui mi tradiva. Ma io ero presa da quella esperienza e neanche lo potevo immaginare
> 
> ...


Zan zan zannn.


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma no. Cioè.... Chiaro che si proietta molto di se' nelle discussioni, ma non credo troppo in questo caso.
> 
> Quanti credono alle parole di uno sposato intento a tenersi buona l'amante? Sta cosa vale anche al contrario, cioè quando l'amante e' uomo.


Ma trovatevi degli amanti che sanno perfettamente la situazione. Picci e Pucci sono per gli idioti e di chi si innamora( idiota al quadrato) by


----------



## Foglia (2 Aprile 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma trovatevi degli amanti che sanno perfettamente la situazione. Picci e Pucci sono per gli idioti e di chi si innamora( idiota al quadrato) by


Dire idiota a chi si innamora lo trovo scorretto. Però insomma, prima di innamorarmi di uno sposato con figli ci penserei su due volte. Certo che ricondurre tutto a una situazione, per così dire, idraulica, non starebbe bene a me. In questo momento un amante mi sarebbe utile come la sabbia nelle mutande :carneval:

Anzi sarebbe dannoso. Ergo non lo trovo perché non lo cerco. Se da separata mi dovesse capitare di invaghirmi di uno sposato  (non lo posso escludere a priori) credo che una stima di fondo dovrebbe essere il minimo sindacale. Ma insomma metterei dei paletti: primo tra tutti quello che  -da libera - non rendo certo conto ad uno sposato di quello che faccio. Certo glielo direi, e guai se si sentisse in qualche misura tradito. 

Gli impegni si formalizzano in altri modi, e con altri presupposti.


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Dire idiota a chi si innamora lo trovo scorretto. Però insomma, prima di innamorarmi di uno sposato con figli ci penserei su due volte. Certo che ricondurre tutto a una situazione, per così dire, idraulica, non starebbe bene a me. In questo momento un amante mi sarebbe utile come la sabbia nelle mutande :carneval:
> 
> Anzi sarebbe dannoso. Ergo non lo trovo perché non lo cerco. Se da separata mi dovesse capitare di invaghirmi di uno sposato  (non lo posso escludere a priori) credo che una stima di fondo dovrebbe essere il minimo sindacale. Ma insomma metterei dei paletti: primo tra tutti quello che  -da libera - non rendo certo conto ad uno sposato di quello che faccio. Certo glielo direi, e guai se si sentisse in qualche misura tradito.
> 
> Gli impegni si formalizzano in altri modi, e con altri presupposti.


Ma se ti innamori di impegnati cosa ti aspetti il castello e il vissero felici e contenti? 
Mah


----------



## trilobita (2 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Dire idiota a chi si innamora lo trovo scorretto. Però insomma, prima di innamorarmi di uno sposato con figli ci penserei su due volte. Certo che ricondurre tutto a una situazione, per così dire, idraulica, non starebbe bene a me. In questo momento un amante mi sarebbe utile come la sabbia nelle mutande :carneval:
> 
> Anzi sarebbe dannoso. Ergo non lo trovo perché non lo cerco. Se da separata mi dovesse capitare di invaghirmi di uno sposato  (non lo posso escludere a priori) credo che una stima di fondo dovrebbe essere il minimo sindacale. Ma insomma metterei dei paletti: primo tra tutti quello che  -da libera - non rendo certo conto ad uno sposato di quello che faccio. Certo glielo direi, e guai se si sentisse in qualche misura tradito.
> 
> Gli impegni si formalizzano in altri modi, e con altri presupposti.


Beh,già provare stima per uno sposato che ci prova o accetta le avans,così,di primo acchito,la vedrei dura.


----------



## Foglia (2 Aprile 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma se ti innamori di impegnati cosa ti aspetti il castello e il vissero felici e contenti?
> Mah


No. Appunto che a maggior ragione non se lo deve aspettare quello impegnato. Direi che da parte di quello libero una aspettativa possa essere umana, per quanto si faccia più che bene a non averne. Se e' quello impegnato a sentirsi tradito per il fatto che il libero non lo abbia aspettato (magari in eterno) direi che forse forse sia opportuno pensare a chiarirsi un poco le idee. Pretendere una sorta di abnegazione da parte di chi, al più, riceve ritagli del nostro tempo non credo faccia bene anzitutto a noi stessi. Quello che secondo me si può rimproverare all'altro, stando a quanto detto da Fiore, e' la scarsa chiarezza nel tenere le giuste distanze. Aggiungo una sola ultima considerazione: E la scindo ovviamente da fiore perché non so se sia il suo caso. Ci sono casi in cui chi non sta bene in coppia vede nell'amante il cavaliere che salverà tutto. La sua via di fuga. Senza prima capire che un rapporto vissuto con questo squilibrio condurrà ad un fallimento cocente. Peggio ancora se ci sono figli piccoli di mezzo. Finita la sindrome del cavaliere senza macchia pronto a farsi carico della principessa sfortunata resta un quotidiano fatto di equilibri assai precari. Qui forse avrebbe ragione [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION], nel dire che ci sto caricando un po' del mio.


----------



## Foglia (2 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Beh,già provare stima per uno sposato che ci prova o accetta le avans,così,di primo acchito,la vedrei dura.



Non ho capito. Se provi disistima, o peggio, rifiuti o non fai avances a prescindere.


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> No. Appunto che a maggior ragione non se lo deve aspettare quello impegnato. Direi che da parte di quello libero una aspettativa possa essere umana, per quanto si faccia più che bene a non averne. Se e' quello impegnato a sentirsi tradito per il fatto che il libero non lo abbia aspettato (magari in eterno) direi che forse forse sia opportuno pensare a chiarirsi un poco le idee. Pretendere una sorta di abnegazione da parte di chi, al più, riceve ritagli del nostro tempo non credo faccia bene anzitutto a noi stessi. Quello che secondo me si può rimproverare all'altro, stando a quanto detto da Fiore, e' la scarsa chiarezza nel tenere le giuste distanze. Aggiungo una sola ultima considerazione: E la scindo ovviamente da fiore perché non so se sia il suo caso. Ci sono casi in cui chi non sta bene in coppia vede nell'amante il cavaliere che salverà tutto. La sua via di fuga. Senza prima capire che un rapporto vissuto con questo squilibrio condurrà ad un fallimento cocente. Peggio ancora se ci sono figli piccoli di mezzo. Finita la sindrome del cavaliere senza macchia pronto a farsi carico della principessa sfortunata resta un quotidiano fatto di equilibri assai precari. Qui forse avrebbe ragione [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION], nel dire che ci sto caricando un po' del mio.


Quelli che si mettono in queste condizioni, come dici tu: 
"Ci sono casi in cui chi non sta bene in coppia vede nell'amante il cavaliere che salverà tutto. La sua via di fuga. Senza prima capire che un rapporto vissuto con questo squilibrio condurrà ad un fallimento cocente. Peggio ancora se ci sono figli piccoli di mezzo" 
Io li chiamo COGLIONI


----------



## Lostris (2 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Scusa. Ma non sei tu che poco fa ha detto che dipendeva tutto dalla loro comunicazione?Tu da un uomo sposato e con un figlio piccolo cosa ti aspetteresti? Razionalmente. Staresti veramente a metterti in gioco, credendo che quello ti ami, o prenderesti un po' la cosa come viene? In tutti i sensi. Io diffiderei molto di uno impegnato che mi dicesse che vuole lasciare la moglie per me. E mi darebbe anche da riflettere. Che la moglie, se tanto la dovesse lasciare, la lasciasse pure a prescindere da me. Che nel frattempo è un uomo impegnato. Ed io una donna libera.


No, non dipende tutto da quanto si sono detti, ma certo non si può non considerare.
Sul resto ti quoto, anche se non mi sono mai trovata in questa specifica situazione, quindi posso solo supporre come agirei.
Di certo se uno lasciasse la moglie per me non sarei lusingata, ma preoccupata.. Come dici tu, dovrebbe essere a prescindere. 
Certo se io gli dicessi che lo amo, che vorrei una vita insieme ecc lui potrebbe anche credermi.. 
se non gli dicessi un bel niente e lui arrivasse un giorno con la valigia in mano penserei che è impazzito..
anche perchè se una persona libera inizia una relazione consapevole  con una impegnata, è quasi certo che non abbia nessuna voglia di cose serie, di impegnarsi e di menate.


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> No, non dipende tutto da quanto si sono detti, ma certo non si può non considerare.
> Sul resto ti quoto, anche se non mi sono mai trovata in questa specifica situazione, quindi posso solo supporre come agirei.
> Di certo se uno lasciasse la moglie per me non sarei lusingata, ma preoccupata.. Come dici tu, dovrebbe essere a prescindere.
> Certo se io gli dicessi che lo amo, che vorrei una vita insieme ecc lui potrebbe anche credermi..
> ...


Un quotone all' ennesima potenza


----------



## Lostris (2 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Beh,già provare stima per uno sposato che ci prova o accetta le avans,così,di primo acchito,la vedrei dura.


Non puoi sapere come è la realtà all'interno di una coppia, se quell'uomo sposato dorme da mesi su un divano, se e come ama, se è amato e accolto, se ha provato a parlare ed è rimasto inascoltato, se è un seriale in cerca di avventure, quali sono i motivi per cui non ha magari il coraggio di cambiare vita.

Di primo acchito è dura, ad approfondire un minimo può essere che lo sia meno.


----------



## Circe (2 Aprile 2017)

fiorediloto1309 ha detto:


> Mi dimostrava amore con una premura incredibile e poi parlava dei suoi principi (quelli che poi ha tradito) con fervore e con passione. Sembrava veramente un Uomo con la U maiuscola.


Finche' sei la moglie di un altro sono tutti splendidi e premurosi. 
Non so come tu faccia a ritenere uomo con la U maiuscola uno che si accontentava di una donna a meta'.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2017)

Poi a me chi definisce gli Uomini e uomini, maschi non maschi, omuncoli  mi dà l'orticaria come chi definisce donne e Donne, femmine e donnette.
L'idea che le persone siano in una corsa per raggiungere le coppe con la maiuscola lo trovo avvilente.


----------



## spleen (2 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi a me chi definisce gli Uomini e uomini, maschi non maschi, omuncoli  mi dà l'orticaria come chi definisce donne e Donne, femmine e donnette.
> L'idea che le persone siano in una corsa per raggiungere le coppe con la maiuscola lo trovo avvilente.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKQbrQnxqco


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKQbrQnxqco


Infatti è una suddivisione da mafiosi o comunque all'interno di un'idea verticale degli esseri umani in cui c'è chi vale è chi no.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Aprile 2017)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti è una suddivisione da mafiosi o comunque all'interno di un'idea verticale degli esseri umani in cui c'è chi vale è chi no.


Io l"ho sempre percepito come un modo per disprezzare ciò che probabilmente abbiamo già comprato e ricomprato, per soddisfare (ahimè) i più variegati,  reconditi e inconfessabili (anche di fronte a noi stessi) bisogni


----------



## mistral (3 Aprile 2017)

Agli uomini non piace accasarsi con una donna che tradisce il marito.Generalmente a casa vogliono l'angelo del focolare affidabile.
Le donne sono più sognatrici,pensano che un loro bacio trasformerà il rospo in principe.
Comunque un uomo che arriva a 47 anni libero come il vento,economicamente benestante e libertino,la vedo dura che si redima con una donna che porta in dote un figlio piccolo.Anche senza figlio ,la vedo proprio dura che si redima.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Agli uomini non piace accasarsi con una donna che tradisce il marito.Generalmente a casa vogliono l'angelo del focolare affidabile.
> Le donne sono più sognatrici,pensano che un loro bacio trasformerà il rospo in principe.
> Comunque un uomo che arriva a 47 anni libero come il vento,economicamente benestante e libertino,la vedo dura che si redima con una donna che porta in dote un figlio piccolo.Anche senza figlio ,la vedo proprio dura che si redima.


Questa è una tua visione e non corrispondente alla realtà.
Fai discendere dei comportamenti da degli stereotipi di genere che non sono veri.
Uomini e donne tendono nelle relazioni a fare conto sulla lealtà reciproca all'interno della relazione.
Se così non fosse non tradirebbe nessuno perché non potrebbe fidarsi dell'amante, ma neanche di se stesso.


----------



## trilobita (3 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Agli uomini non piace accasarsi con una donna che tradisce il marito.Generalmente a casa vogliono l'angelo del focolare affidabile.
> Le donne sono più sognatrici,pensano che un loro bacio trasformerà il rospo in principe.
> Comunque un uomo che arriva a 47 anni libero come il vento,economicamente benestante e libertino,la vedo dura che si redima con una donna che porta in dote un figlio piccolo.Anche senza figlio ,la vedo proprio dura che si redima.


Sono assolutamente d'accordo


----------



## Lostris (3 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa è una tua visione e non corrispondente alla realtà.
> Fai discendere dei comportamenti da degli stereotipi di genere che non sono veri.
> Uomini e donne tendono nelle relazioni a fare conto sulla lealtà reciproca all'interno della relazione.
> Se così non fosse non tradirebbe nessuno perché non potrebbe fidarsi dell'amante, ma neanche di se stesso.


:up:


----------



## Foglia (3 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Agli uomini non piace accasarsi con una donna che tradisce il marito.Generalmente a casa vogliono l'angelo del focolare affidabile.
> Le donne sono più sognatrici,pensano che un loro bacio trasformerà il rospo in principe.
> Comunque un uomo che arriva a 47 anni libero come il vento,economicamente benestante e libertino,la vedo dura che si redima con una donna che porta in dote un figlio piccolo.Anche senza figlio ,la vedo proprio dura che si redima.


Boh. Ti posso dire che pure io che sono donna ci penserei due volte prima di accasarmi con uno che tradisce la moglie? Anche tacendo il fatto che la maggior parte dei traditori non ha nessuna voglia di separarsi, e se lo fa e' perché subisce le decisioni del tradito.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Aprile 2017)

*...*

Aggiungerei il fatto che chi tradisce il futuro partner in genere non lo ha tatuato in fronte

È spesso pure lui inizialmente esclude una simile evenienza


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2017)

Chi inizia una convivenza con il suo amante o la sua amante lo fa sulla base della credenza che il loro sia vero amore, vera intesa e che non ci si tradirà. Non è come quella unione infelice da cui dovevano evadere.


----------



## Blaise53 (3 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi inizia una convivenza con il suo amante o la sua amante lo fa sulla base della credenza che il loro sia vero amore, vera intesa e che non ci si tradirà. Non è come quella unione infelice da cui dovevano evadere.


Poi con il tempo anche il rapporto tra amanti non basta quando finisce l'ammore.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Poi con il tempo anche il rapporto tra amanti non basta quando finisce l'ammore.


Dipende da quando inizia la convivenza. Magari dopo un po' diminuiscono le possibilità di tradimento per normale decadenza fisica.


----------



## Foglia (3 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Aggiungerei il fatto che chi tradisce il futuro partner in genere non lo ha tatuato in fronte
> 
> È spesso pure lui inizialmente esclude una simile evenienza


Secondo me nessuno può escludere aprioristicamente tale  "evenienza". Non sta a me giudicare gli equilibri di una coppia che magari, nel bene e nel male, va avanti magari  "aggiustandosi" con qualche scappatella. Diciamo che quasi nessuno parte tenendo questa possibilità in conto più che nell'ottica di una evenienza che non si può escludere. Però c'è una bella differenza tra non poterla escludere ed essere passati ai fatti. Ecco: io penso che uno passato alle vie di fatto non sia in se' migliore o peggiore rispetto ad uno o una che non lo ha fatto, ma che ovviamente non si può escludere che non lo farà.

Dico solo che uno che lo ha già fatto, secondo me, ha più predisposizione a rifarlo. Ebbene: credo che a nessuno piaccia pensare di avere un compagno che ha già dato prova di.... Boh.... Superare una barriera?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Secondo me nessuno può escludere aprioristicamente tale  "evenienza". Non sta a me giudicare gli equilibri di una coppia che magari, nel bene e nel male, va avanti magari  "aggiustandosi" con qualche scappatella. Diciamo che quasi nessuno parte tenendo questa possibilità in conto più che nell'ottica di una evenienza che non si può escludere. Però c'è una bella differenza tra non poterla escludere ed essere passati ai fatti. Ecco: io penso che uno passato alle vie di fatto non sia in se' migliore o peggiore rispetto ad uno o una che non lo ha fatto, ma che ovviamente non si può escludere che non lo farà.
> 
> Dico solo che uno che lo ha già fatto, secondo me, ha più predisposizione a rifarlo. Ebbene: credo che a nessuno piaccia pensare di avere un compagno che ha già dato prova di.... Boh.... Superare una barriera?


Questo lo ritengo vero.


----------



## Foglia (3 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende da quando inizia la convivenza. Magari dopo un po' diminuiscono le possibilità di tradimento per normale decadenza fisica.


Dubito. Dicono che il lupo perda il pelo ma non il vizio. A meno proprio di parlare di anziani. Ma li la questione è la perdita del desiderio, mica delle chances di trovare qualcuno.


----------



## mistral (3 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Boh. Ti posso dire che pure io che sono donna ci penserei due volte prima di accasarmi con uno che tradisce la moglie? Anche tacendo il fatto che la maggior parte dei traditori non ha nessuna voglia di separarsi, e se lo fa e' perché subisce le decisioni del tradito.


Ma questo è senza ombra di dubbio.Anche se le donne sono più propense a cascare nella trappola dell'ammmore e questo le rende un po' troppo ottimiste.
Tornando a parlare di proiezioni ,semplicemente mi è tornato alla mente mio marito .Il vedere come lei fingeva al telefono con il marito mentre era con l'amante,il portarselo a casa senza che lui abbia mai scoperto nulla e la disinvoltura con cui lei viveva le storielle extra hanno avuto l'effetto collaterale di farlo sentire sempre potenziale cornuto ignarra è molto più insicuro di quanto  lo fosse già prima perché ha toccato con mano come si può facilmente  ingannare l'altro.
Lui non aveva bisogno di raccontare tante storie ,in primis perché non ci cagavamo molto e poi perché ha un lavoro autonomo senza orari e può fare come vuole .Poi io non controllo proprio di natura perché il gene gelosia in me è trofico.
Pero ecco,credo avrebbe avuto difficoltà ad accasarsi con lei anche se ovviamente il magico mondo degli amanti prevede il paradiso terrestre a vita e forse si ritiene di essere la scelta d'eccellenza preferita al cornuto che è a casa.


----------



## danny (3 Aprile 2017)

Parlo a titolo personale.
Se avessi una relazione con una madre di un bambino così piccolo, non potrei evitare dal temere la sua inaffidabilità per una eventuale relazione più importante. E per questo la escluderei da una qualsiasi progettualità, se mai ne avessi l'intenzione.
Non giudico chi per varie ragioni mette in discussione la propria coppia per avere una relazione clandestina, non è questo il punto.
Ma avere un figlio con una persona richiede una progettualità condivisa che dovrebbe durare ben più di un anno, un anno e mezzo dalla nascita del bambino.
Non potrei esimere dal chiedermi cosa sia mai successo di tanto grave da aver compromesso la relazione tra due persone che hanno deciso insieme di diventare genitori. Potrei accettare come spiegazione un marito che mette a serio rischio l'incolumità del figlio o se ne disinteressa ampiamente, ma troverei inadeguata una spiegazione che mi parli solo di "amore finito".
Se tale fosse stata, penserei di trovarmi di fronte a una persona leggera, dalla quale starmene bene alla larga.
Se poi mi trovassi a 47 anni, single, a dovermi fare carico di lei, dei problemi col figlio, di quelli legati alla separazione, dovrei essere pazzo o furiosamente innamorato e altamente obnubilato per accettarli.
Il che comunque non sarebbe neppure particolarmente qualificante per me.
In questa storia chi ha perso veramente qualcosa è stato il piccolo.
L'amante a mio parere ha semplicemente fatto quello che competeva al suo ruolo.


----------



## Divì (3 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa è una tua visione e non corrispondente alla realtà.
> Fai discendere dei comportamenti da degli stereotipi di genere che non sono veri.
> Uomini e donne tendono nelle relazioni a fare conto sulla lealtà reciproca all'interno della relazione.
> Se così non fosse non tradirebbe nessuno perché non potrebbe fidarsi dell'amante, ma neanche di se stesso.


Purtroppo quoto


----------



## mistral (3 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa è una tua visione e non corrispondente alla realtà.
> Fai discendere dei comportamenti da degli stereotipi di genere che non sono veri.
> Uomini e donne tendono nelle relazioni a fare conto sulla lealtà reciproca all'interno della relazione.
> Se così non fosse non tradirebbe nessuno perché non potrebbe fidarsi dell'amante, ma neanche di se stesso.


volenti o no siamo tutti incastrati dentro stereotipi chi più chi meno.Tanti vecchi saggi proverbi ne sono l'esempio.
Non mi sono mai addentrata sul sentire di traditi o traditori e tanto meno sugli stereotipi fino  a che è diventato  anche un mio problema.Quando affermo che vedere una persona(in questo caso l'amante )alle prese con l'abile presa per il culo del consorte (scusate il gioco di parole) non è che gli restituisca tutta questa serenità e propositi per il futuro ,lo dico perché è una riflessione che ho sentito da mio marito.Finche si scherza ok,ma l'aver visto dove l'altra si poteva spingere senza il minimo rigurgito di coscienza mantenendo di facciata la parvenza di coppia innamorata ,lo faceva riflettere eccome.Magari non subito,ma quando il gioco rischiava di diventare  serio sulla bilancia c'è finito anche quello.
D'altronde lei quando ha iniziato a percepire da lui qualche tentativo di distacco , gli rimproverava di stare correndo appresso a qualcun'altra " perché io ti conosco " (nella veste da puttaniere immagino).Chiamali stereotipi ma lei urlava a lui di essere un bugiardo (quando l'ha lasciata) e che in queste storie clandestine è d'obbligo la sincerità  ,mentre lei imbastiva anche un'altra relazione della quale mio marito era all'oscuro o almeno lei le aveva fatto credere che fosse acqua passata.E si è incazzato pure parecchio lui "stupito" di essere stato preso per i fondelli.
Ergo,anche in queste pseudo coppie vigono le stesse regole bla bla bla ....


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> volenti o no siamo tutti incastrati dentro stereotipi chi più chi meno.Tanti vecchi saggi proverbi ne sono l'esempio.
> Non mi sono mai addentrata sul sentire di traditi o traditori e tanto meno sugli stereotipi fino  a che è diventato  anche un mio problema.Quando affermo che vedere una persona(in questo caso l'amante )alle prese con l'abile presa per il culo del consorte (scusate il gioco di parole) non è che gli restituisca tutta questa serenità e propositi per il futuro ,lo dico perché è una riflessione che ho sentito da mio marito.Finche si scherza ok,ma l'aver visto dove l'altra si poteva spingere senza il minimo rigurgito di coscienza mantenendo di facciata la parvenza di coppia innamorata ,lo faceva riflettere eccome.Magari non subito,ma quando il gioco rischiava di diventare  serio sulla bilancia c'è finito anche quello.
> D'altronde lei quando ha iniziato a percepire da lui qualche tentativo di distacco , gli rimproverava di stare correndo appresso a qualcun'altra " perché io ti conosco " (nella veste da puttaniere immagino).Chiamali stereotipi ma lei urlava a lui di essere un bugiardo (quando l'ha lasciata) e che in queste storie clandestine è d'obbligo la sincerità  ,mentre lei imbastiva anche un'altra relazione della quale mio marito era all'oscuro o almeno lei le aveva fatto credere che fosse acqua passata.E si è incazzato pure parecchio lui "stupito" di essere stato preso per i fondelli.
> Ergo,anche in queste pseudo coppie vigono le stesse regole bla bla bla ....


Guarda che hai confermato quello che ho detto.
All'interno della relazione tra amanti ci sono aspettative di lealtà, a volte perfino di fedeltà fisica con il coniuge, altre comunque con altri, che vanno contro l'evidenza di una persona che sta mentendo gravemente al coniuge.


----------



## mistral (3 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che hai confermato quello che ho detto.
> All'interno della relazione tra amanti ci sono aspettative di lealtà, a volte perfino di fedeltà fisica con il coniuge, altre comunque con altri, che vanno contro l'evidenza di una persona che sta mentendo gravemente al coniuge.


In realtà ho detto che tendono a non accasarsi perché con tutta la buona volontà la storiella della fedeltà non quadra nemmeno a loro.La pretenderebbero o desidererebbero come tutti ma la verità è lì davanti senza filtri e appena si scende dall'unicorno due conti se li fanno.Altrimenti tutte queste defezioni istantanee non si spiegano.
Caso a parte sono le storie parallele che nascono su unioni  che ormai sono tali solo da contratto.
Storie alle quali non ci si sente più legati in alcun modo e seppur sempre disonesto è comunque uno step che conduce alla separazione definitiva.
Ma quelle nelle quali magari mentre fai un pompino  all'amante rispondi alla chiamata di tuo marito e dribbli amorevolmente la sua domanda sul  perché stai tardando al lavoro ,finito il pompino ,all'altro qualche dubbio sull'onesta magari ti viene.Stessa cosa se lui deve rispondere cicci Pucci alla moglie.:rotfl:


----------



## trilobita (4 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> In realtà ho detto che tendono a non accasarsi perché con tutta la buona volontà la storiella della fedeltà non quadra nemmeno a loro.La pretenderebbero o desidererebbero come tutti ma la verità è lì davanti senza filtri e appena si scende dall'unicorno due conti se li fanno.Altrimenti tutte queste defezioni istantanee non si spiegano.
> Caso a parte sono le storie parallele che nascono su unioni  che ormai sono tali solo da contratto.
> Storie alle quali non ci si sente più legati in alcun modo e seppur sempre disonesto è comunque uno step che conduce alla separazione definitiva.
> Ma quelle nelle quali magari mentre fai un pompino  all'amante rispondi alla chiamata di tuo marito e dribbli amorevolmente la sua domanda sul  perché stai tardando al lavoro ,finito il pompino ,all'altro qualche dubbio sull'onesta magari ti viene.Stessa cosa se lui deve rispondere cicci Pucci alla moglie.:rotfl:


Sono d'accordo


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2017)

*...*



mistral ha detto:


> In realtà ho detto che tendono a non accasarsi perché con tutta la buona volontà la storiella della fedeltà non quadra nemmeno a loro.La pretenderebbero o desidererebbero come tutti ma la verità è lì davanti senza filtri e appena si scende dall'unicorno due conti se li fanno.Altrimenti tutte queste defezioni istantanee non si spiegano.
> Caso a parte sono le storie parallele che nascono su unioni  che ormai sono tali solo da contratto.
> Storie alle quali non ci si sente più legati in alcun modo e seppur sempre disonesto è comunque uno step che conduce alla separazione definitiva.
> Ma quelle nelle quali magari mentre fai un pompino  all'amante rispondi alla chiamata di tuo marito e dribbli amorevolmente la sua domanda sul  perché stai tardando al lavoro ,finito il pompino ,all'altro qualche dubbio sull'onesta magari ti viene.Stessa cosa se lui deve rispondere cicci Pucci alla moglie.:rotfl:


Hai ragione, ma sono contraddizioni che in certe situazioni non spesso si colgono

Tutto viene riportato a "se"

Con lo stesso criterio se a uno lo ammazzi perche' si addormenta allo stop davanti la tua auto e a me fai le carezze, PER ME sei brava, e io sì che ti conosco bene davvero

Mica quello sciabigotto  che è finito in mt 2x1 perché si è addormentato allo stop..


----------



## trilobita (4 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ma sono contraddizioni che in certe situazioni non spesso si colgono
> 
> Tutto viene riportato a "se"
> 
> ...


Forse se invece di in addormentato,investi la tata con tuo figlio,mentre lo porta al parco,per carezzarmi è più calzante..
non pensi?


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2017)

*...*



trilobita ha detto:


> Forse se invece di in addormentato,investi la tata con tuo figlio,mentre lo porta al parco,per carezzarmi è più calzante..
> non pensi?


Si!


----------



## mistral (4 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ma sono contraddizioni che in certe situazioni non spesso si colgono
> 
> Tutto viene riportato a "se"
> 
> ...


Vuoi mettere l'amante che ti dice che non ha mai visto un pisello più grande del tuo o il culo più sodo dell'universo.
Loro si che sono sinceri 

Dai,farsi l'amante ha anche e sopratutto lo scopo di gratificare e sollevare l'ego.Se ti dice la verità nuda e cruda fai prima a rimanere con tuo marito/moglie .
Anche mio marito diceva che l'altra era una brava ragazza,poverina ,ha il marito che guarda le partite e che non intende l'amore come lo intende lei  (meno male oserei dire)
Peccato che se il ruolo di lei lo avessi ricoperto io ho forti dubbi che mio marito mi avrebbe consolata dicendo che nonostante mi portassi l'amante in casa magari nel nostro  letto,in fin dei conti rimanevo  una gran brava ragazza.Temo che i termini che mi sarebbero stati sussurrati dolcemente all'orecchio sarebbero stati altri....
In realtà deve aver cambiato opinione perché  è abbastanza terrorizzato dal l'ipotesi che anche io possa essere una così brava mogliettina.
Ehhhh,i misteri dell'ammmore che tanto,piacciono al nostro Blaise


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2017)

*..*



mistral ha detto:


> Vuoi mettere l'amante che ti dice che non ha mai visto un pisello più grande del tuo o il culo più sodo dell'universo.
> Loro si che sono sinceri
> 
> Dai,farsi l'amante ha anche e sopratutto lo scopo di gratificare e sollevare l'ego.Se ti dice la verità nuda e cruda fai prima a rimanere con tuo marito/moglie .
> ...


Eh.. come vedi, cambiando le poltrone e i ruoli  il panorama che si vede cambia completamente... 

Comunque una donna che io ho conosciuto e frequentato a ME MI disse che dovevo fare il porno attore.. 

Dici che non c'è da crederci molto, eh..?..


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh.. come vedi, cambiando le poltrone e i ruoli  il panorama che si vede cambia completamente...
> 
> Comunque una donna che io ho conosciuto e frequentato a ME MI disse che dovevo fare il porno attore..
> 
> Dici che non c'è da crederci molto, eh..?..


Interessante 
Ti chiamerò  Rocco d'ora in poi :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2017)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Interessante
> Ti chiamerò  Rocco d'ora in poi :carneval:


Beh.. si.. modestamente.. digiamogelo.. 
Se voglio (se voglio eh..?) so essere irresistibbile.. 

Diamogli credito a quella voce..


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> *Vuoi mettere l'amante che ti dice che non ha mai visto un pisello più grande del tuo o il culo più sodo dell'universo.*
> Loro si che sono sinceri
> 
> Dai,farsi l'amante ha anche e sopratutto lo scopo di gratificare e sollevare l'ego.Se ti dice la verità nuda e cruda fai prima a rimanere con tuo marito/moglie .
> ...


.
Quando leggo queste cose sono contenta di aver frequentato persone che ste cazzate se le risparmiano, e me le risparmio anche io



Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh.. come vedi, cambiando le poltrone e i ruoli  il panorama che si vede cambia completamente...
> 
> Comunque una donna che io ho conosciuto e frequentato a ME MI disse che dovevo fare il porno attore..
> 
> Dici che non c'è da crederci molto, eh..?..


Mah non lo so a volte è bello crederci sapendo che è una bugia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## trilobita (4 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Quando leggo queste cose sono contenta di aver frequentato persone che ste cazzate se le risparmiano, e me le risparmio anche io
> 
> 
> ...


Mah,non è detto,sai...dipende dal ruolo
A mai dire gol c'era un personaggio di cui non ricordo il nome che diceva di fare il porno attore,ma il ruolo che di volta in volta gli assegnavano,non era di suo gradimento....accento di Rovigo..boh,non mi ricordo..Fiammetta aaa..NATALINO BALASSO,or mi sovvien


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2017)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> .
> 
> Mah non lo so a volte è bello crederci sapendo che è una bugia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Saper ricavare piacere dalle cose belle, ancorché false, senza dimenticare che comunque sono false, non è una potenzialità di tutti..


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Saper ricavare piacere dalle cose belle, ancorché false, senza dimenticare che comunque sono false, non è una potenzialità di tutti..




Quindi era falsa?
 @_Fiammetta_ ma di quante altre cose dobbiamo venire a conoscenza per convincerci a cambiare forum ?


----------



## stany (4 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Quanta amarezza nelle tue parole..


E cià raggione ,cià!


----------



## delfino curioso (4 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh.. come vedi, cambiando le poltrone e i ruoli  il panorama che si vede cambia completamente...
> 
> Comunque una donna che io ho conosciuto e frequentato a ME MI disse che dovevo fare il porno attore..
> 
> Dici che non c'è da crederci molto, eh..?..


Lo dicono a tutti ......così ti "gasi" l'importante è riderci su....


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi era falsa?
> @_Fiammetta_ ma di quante altre cose dobbiamo venire a conoscenza per convincerci a cambiare forum ?


Ma a sto punto facciamoci del male e cerchiamo di scoprire tutto :rofl: 
Poi si decide


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh.. come vedi, cambiando le poltrone e i ruoli  il panorama che si vede cambia completamente...
> 
> Comunque una donna che io ho conosciuto e frequentato a ME MI disse che dovevo fare il porno attore..
> 
> Dici che non c'è da crederci molto, eh..?..


"Una donna sincera è quella che non dice bugie inutili"
(Anatole France)


----------



## mistral (4 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> "Una donna sincera è quella che non dice bugie inutili"
> (Anatole France)


Per par condicio lui negava che la cellulite di lei si notasse più di tanto .
Lui rimpiccioliva la cellulite e lei gli ingrandiva il pisello ,erano una squadra fortissimi!


----------



## mistral (4 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh.. come vedi, cambiando le poltrone e i ruoli  il panorama che si vede cambia completamente...
> 
> Comunque una donna che io ho conosciuto e frequentato a ME MI disse che dovevo fare il porno attore..
> 
> Dici che non c'è da crederci molto, eh..?..


Ahahaha,se andiamo a fondo magari scopriamo che condividevi la stessa amica  con mio marito


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2017)

*...*



mistral ha detto:


> Ahahaha,se andiamo a fondo magari scopriamo che condividevi la stessa amica  con mio marito


Meglio non indagare ...


----------



## Foglia (4 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh.. come vedi, cambiando le poltrone e i ruoli  il panorama che si vede cambia completamente... Comunque una donna che io ho conosciuto e frequentato a ME MI disse che dovevo fare il porno attore.. Dici che non c'è da crederci molto, eh..?..


La volta dopo ti sei vestito da Superman?


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2017)

*...*



Cielo ha detto:


> La volta dopo ti sei vestito da Superman?


Quando si arriva troppo in alto, allo scalino dopo non si può che iniziare a scendere


----------



## fiorediloto1309 (4 Aprile 2017)

Mi trovo concorde con tanti commenti. Per precisare nn mi sento certo una gran donna e mio marito vi assicuro che ha le sue brave colpe. Nn per questo giustifico il tradimento. 
Ma quando dite che nn è possibile tradire con un bimbo così piccolo si intende che una mamma con i figli piccoli deve essere per forza felice e soave? O che con i bimbi piccoli nn va bene ma con figli grandi si?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2017)

fiorediloto1309 ha detto:


> Mi trovo concorde con tanti commenti. Per precisare nn mi sento certo una gran donna e mio marito vi assicuro che ha le sue brave colpe. Nn per questo giustifico il tradimento.
> Ma quando dite che nn è possibile tradire con un bimbo così piccolo si intende che una mamma con i figli piccoli deve essere per forza felice e soave? O che con i bimbi piccoli nn va bene ma con figli grandi si?


Io l'ho già scritto. Se ti è utile lo ripeto.
Per me un bambino sotto i due anni assorbe talmente fisicamente e mentalmente che non riesco a immaginare come si possa avere la disponibilità di flirtare con il vicino di scrivania.


----------



## iosolo (4 Aprile 2017)

fiorediloto1309 ha detto:


> Mi trovo concorde con tanti commenti. Per precisare nn mi sento certo una gran donna e mio marito vi assicuro che ha le sue brave colpe. Nn per questo giustifico il tradimento.
> Ma quando dite che nn è possibile tradire con un bimbo così piccolo si intende che una mamma con i figli piccoli deve essere per forza felice e soave? O che con i bimbi piccoli nn va bene ma con figli grandi si?


Mio marito mi ha tradito quando mio figlio aveva poco più della età di tuo figlio. 
Credo che sia una cosa misera. 

Un figlio è un progetto di vita a due appena cominciato, di solito una scelta concorde fatta insieme, scoprire che dopo così poco tempo, lui ha già gettato la spugna per arrendersi al più vile piacere l'ho trovato veramente deludente. 

Riprendendo anche il discorso di @_Brunetta_ Io sicuramente con un figlio di un anno e mezzo non riuscivo ad avere tempo nemmeno per me stessa. Avere le energie per volere un altro era sicuramente fuori dalle mie possibilità... non sono riuscita nemmeno a rimanere in coppia.


----------



## mistral (4 Aprile 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Lo dicono a tutti ......così ti "gasi" l'importante è riderci su....


Nooooo,ora chi lo dice a mio marito che il fatto rientra nel manuale della perfetta facocera!?


----------



## delfino curioso (4 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Nooooo,ora chi lo dice a mio marito che il fatto rientra nel manuale della perfetta facocera!?


Lo sa, lo sa, ma gli piaceva sentirselo dire....


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2017)

fiorediloto1309 ha detto:


> Mi trovo concorde con tanti commenti. Per precisare nn mi sento certo una gran donna e mio marito vi assicuro che ha le sue brave colpe. Nn per questo giustifico il tradimento.
> Ma quando dite che nn è possibile tradire con un bimbo così piccolo si intende che una mamma con i figli piccoli deve essere per forza felice e soave? O che con i bimbi piccoli nn va bene ma con figli grandi si?


Diciamo che a figli ormai grandi si può trovare più accettabile che nel frattempo il progetto di coppia sia fallito. A poca distanza dal concepimento e dalla nascita, due eventi che generalmente si ritengono importanti, stupisce di piu'.


----------



## twinpeaks (8 Aprile 2017)

fiorediloto1309 ha detto:


> Mi trovo concorde con tanti commenti. Per precisare nn mi sento certo una gran donna e mio marito vi assicuro che ha le sue brave colpe. Nn per questo giustifico il tradimento.
> Ma quando dite che nn è possibile tradire con un bimbo così piccolo *si intende che una mamma con i figli piccoli deve essere per forza felice e soave?* O che con i bimbi piccoli nn va bene ma con figli grandi si?


No, ci sono anche madri che i loro figli non li sopportano proprio, fin da subito. Il fatto è, vedi, che è molto difficile edificare una relazione autentica sulla base di un tradimento, perchè la spontaneità e la sincerità e l'intimità che si cercano e a volte, come nel tuo caso, si crede di aver trovato, hanno corso solo all'interno del contesto "vita parallela". Fuori, c'è la realtà dove gli amanti mentono sistematicamente. Una separazione a tenuta stagna tra vita 1 in cui si mente sempre e vita2 in cui non si mente mai non esiste se non nell'immaginazione, e l'immaginazione ha i suoi limiti.
La depressione che provi, se non raggiunge livelli clinici, è più che normale e anche, se vuoi, salutare, perchè è soltanto il contraccolpo psicologico di un esame di realtà molto brusco che però va fatto, se non si vuole vivere in sogno tutta la vita. Se ti senti davvero male e non sei in grado di svolgere le attività quotidiane, soprattutto se senti di non essere capace di amare tuo figlio (potrebbe succedere, non saresti un mostro) vai da un terapeuta di fiducia che certo ti potrà aiutare.


----------



## Piperita (9 Aprile 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> *No, ci sono anche madri che i loro figli non li sopportano proprio, fin da subito. *Il fatto è, vedi, che è molto difficile edificare una relazione autentica sulla base di un tradimento, perchè la spontaneità e la sincerità e l'intimità che si cercano e a volte, come nel tuo caso, si crede di aver trovato, hanno corso solo all'interno del contesto "vita parallela". Fuori, c'è la realtà dove gli amanti mentono sistematicamente. Una separazione a tenuta stagna tra vita 1 in cui si mente sempre e vita2 in cui non si mente mai non esiste se non nell'immaginazione, e l'immaginazione ha i suoi limiti.
> La depressione che provi, se non raggiunge livelli clinici, è più che normale e anche, se vuoi, salutare, perchè è soltanto il contraccolpo psicologico di un esame di realtà molto brusco che però va fatto, se non si vuole vivere in sogno tutta la vita. Se ti senti davvero male e non sei in grado di svolgere le attività quotidiane, soprattutto se senti di non essere capace di amare tuo figlio (potrebbe succedere, non saresti un mostro) vai da un terapeuta di fiducia che certo ti potrà aiutare.


Perchè li fanno? Non credo  gliel'abbia ordinato il medico. Un figlio si fa se si desidera e anche se capitasse per sbaglio, mi sembra impossibile che non si possa amare un esserino indifeso.


----------



## trilobita (9 Aprile 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Perchè li fanno? Non credo  gliel'abbia ordinato il medico. Un figlio si fa se si desidera e anche se capitasse per sbaglio, mi sembra impossibile che non si possa amare un esserino indifeso.


Forse è riferito alla problematica post partum,dove può insorgere il rifiuto del bimbo,tanto desiderato fino al giorno prima...


----------



## Piperita (9 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Forse è riferito alla problematica post partum,dove può insorgere il rifiuto del bimbo,tanto desiderato fino al giorno prima...


Può darsi, ma sono sicura che ci sia gente che è proprio allergica ai bambini.
Vado sul personale: mia cugina ha 4 figli e si lamenta in continuazione, sono ingestibili,  quando sono a casa mi fanno impazzire, non vedo l'ora che crescano...io per delicatezza non dico nulla ma ogni tanto mi verrebbe da chiederle se li ha trovati dentro l'uovo di pasqua e se è consapevole che lei qualcosina ha fatto per avere 4 figli pure "ingestibili"
La colpa è delle vacanze di scuola che sono troppe


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Può darsi, ma sono sicura che ci sia gente che è proprio allergica ai bambini.
> Vado sul personale: mia cugina ha 4 figli e si lamenta in continuazione, sono ingestibili,  quando sono a casa mi fanno impazzire, non vedo l'ora che crescano...io per delicatezza non dico nulla ma ogni tanto mi verrebbe da chiederle se li ha trovati dentro l'uovo di pasqua e se è consapevole che lei qualcosina ha fatto per avere 4 figli pure "ingestibili"
> La colpa è delle vacanze di scuola che sono troppe


Generalmente sono ingestibili perché senza regole. E le regole non vengono date per paura di non essere amati.
Può essere che si desideri tanto essere amati dai figli quando non si è certi di saperli amare nella loro particolarità?


----------



## trilobita (9 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Generalmente sono ingestibili perché senza regole. E le regole non vengono date per paura di non essere amati.
> Può essere che si desideri tanto essere amati dai figli quando non si è certi di saperli amare nella loro particolarità?


Con la morte nel cuore,ma tocca quotare...


----------



## Piperita (9 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Generalmente sono ingestibili perché senza regole. E le regole non vengono date per paura di non essere amati.
> Può essere che si desideri tanto essere amati dai figli quando non si è certi di saperli amare nella loro particolarità?


Sì, siamo in presenza di una donna molto alla buona che i figli hanno prevaricato e di un padre quasi assente. 
Solo che come lei ne vedo fin troppe...


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Sì, siamo in presenza di una donna molto alla buona che i figli hanno prevaricato e di un padre quasi assente.
> Solo che come lei ne vedo fin troppe...


Sì troppe e troppi. 
Generazioni di tirannelli insicuri.


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Aprile 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Sì, siamo in presenza di una donna molto alla buona che i figli hanno prevaricato e di un padre quasi assente.
> Solo che come lei ne vedo fin troppe...


più che alla buona una coppia che ha pensato di risolvere i problemi mettendo al mondo un figlio. Ce ne sono tante, in realtà non fanno che moltiplicare le loro 0problematiche. Un figlio in una coppia non è un collante, anzi ...


----------



## Skorpio (9 Aprile 2017)

*..*



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> più che alla buona una coppia che ha pensato di risolvere i problemi mettendo al mondo un figlio. Ce ne sono tante, in realtà non fanno che moltiplicare le loro 0problematiche. Un figlio in una coppia non è un collante, anzi ...


Si, sono d"accordo

Diciamo che se una coppia ha dei problemi Seri, un figlio non aiuta

È anche vero, di converso, che se tutte le coppie che hanno problemi Seri negli anni trascorsi, si fossero astenute dal generare figli, a questo mondo saremmo rimasti in 3


----------



## ipazia (9 Aprile 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> *Perchè li fanno?* Non credo  gliel'abbia ordinato il medico. Un figlio si fa se si desidera e anche se capitasse per sbaglio, *mi sembra impossibile che non si possa amare un esserino indifeso*.


Io penso che fare figli sia una di quelle cose che si sente diffusamente di dover desiderare di default. 
Anche perchè fare figli è ANCHE considerato un compito sociale. 

Poi si fanno i conti con la realtà...soffusa dell'impossibilità del tuo grassetto...che io invece vedo possibilissimo, per dire...ma ormai è troppo tardi.


----------



## Piperita (9 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io penso che fare figli sia una di quelle cose che si sente diffusamente di dover desiderare di default.
> Anche perchè fare figli è ANCHE considerato un compito sociale.
> 
> Poi si fanno i conti con la realtà...soffusa dell'impossibilità del tuo grassetto...che io invece vedo possibilissimo, per dire...ma ormai è troppo tardi.


Quali sarebbero i conti con la realtà? Ci si accorge che non era quello che pensavamo fosse? Perché mai nessuno ci ha detto che un neonato assorbe tutte le energie? O che non ci fa dormire la notte? Gravissimo...dovevano dircelo così non avremmo fatto figli...mah..
Se mi dici che per molti è un compito sociale, sono d'accordo ma anche se fosse un grosso guaio, ognuno deve assumersi le responsabilità delle proprie azioni.


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Aprile 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Quali sarebbero i conti con la realtà? Ci si accorge che non era quello che pensavamo fosse? Perché mai nessuno ci ha detto che un neonato assorbe tutte le energie? O che non ci fa dormire la notte? Gravissimo...dovevano dircelo così non avremmo fatto figli...mah..
> Se mi dici che per molti è un compito sociale, sono d'accordo ma anche se fosse un grosso guaio, ognuno deve assumersi le responsabilità delle proprie azioni.


----------



## ipazia (9 Aprile 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> *Quali sarebbero i conti con la realtà?* Ci si accorge che non era quello che pensavamo fosse? Perché mai nessuno ci ha detto che un neonato assorbe tutte le energie? O che non ci fa dormire la notte? Gravissimo...dovevano dircelo così non avremmo fatto figli...mah..
> Se mi dici che per molti è un compito sociale, sono d'accordo ma anche se fosse un grosso guaio, ognuno deve assumersi le responsabilità delle proprie azioni.


Che tuo figlio non ti piace. Semplicemente. 
Che non lo vuoi. 
Che non sei semplicemente in grado di amarlo, se così si può dire. 

E a quel punto, anche assumersi le proprie responsabilità, equivale a far danni.

Perchè si entra nel paradosso "devo amare"...che è un po' come incitare qualcuno ad essere spontaneo...un paradosso. 

Non è tanto la questione della fatica quotidiana...è proprio una questione relazionale. 

Non riferisco a nessuno in particolare. Tanto meno all'autrice di questo 3d. Ci tengo a precisarlo. 

E' un discorso generale il mio.


----------



## Piperita (9 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Che tuo figlio non ti piace. Semplicemente.
> Che non lo vuoi.
> Che non sei semplicemente in grado di amarlo, se così si può dire.
> 
> ...


Aspetta...cosa significa "non ti piace?" ... Dovrebbe nascere già di 20 anni ,bello, intelligente, furbo, in gamba, indipendente...non so..

Se proprio non lo vuoi e non ti trovi a fare la madre lascialo adottare da qualcuno che ha tanto amore da dare.


----------



## ipazia (9 Aprile 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Aspetta...cosa significa "non ti piace?" ... Dovrebbe nascere già di 20 anni ,bello, intelligente, furbo, in gamba, indipendente...non so..
> 
> Se proprio non lo vuoi e non ti trovi a fare la madre lascialo adottare da qualcuno che ha tanto amore da dare.


Non lo so cosa significa per ognuna il "non piace" (che è poi una traduzione scarna e semplicistica del fatto in sè). Dubito riguardi il bypassare l'età della crescita ed avere un figlio già grande, però. 

Credo riguardi proprio l'avere un figlio, in termini relazionali con tutto quel che comporta anche in termini personali. 

Dubito anche che chi fa un figlio a quelle condizioni sia poi in grado di assumersi il non volerlo...anzi...sono piuttosto propensa a pensare che, come tutte le relazioni patologiche, queste siano fra le più difficili da sciogliere. 
Da parte di entrambi.


----------



## fiorediloto1309 (9 Aprile 2017)

Il figlio nn era programmato ma l'ho voluto e amato da subito. Mio marito nn ha saputo o voluto sostenermi ne materialmente ne psicologicamente per quasi due anni. Ho fatto tutto io, lavoro bimbo casa conti ecc..Lui si è sentito solo di lamentarsi e farmi mille critiche. Mai un incoraggiamento. Ci siamo sgretolati e io invece che trovare la forza di rimettere le cose insieme ho accettato le avances del collega. 
Adesso stiamo vivendo in case separate ma il fallimento, mio, mi schiaccia. Ho perso tutto se nn il mio piccolo. Che amo inossidabilmente anche se nn sono stata certo una gran donna ne madre a quanto pare.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2017)

fiorediloto1309 ha detto:


> Il figlio nn era programmato ma l'ho voluto e amato da subito. Mio marito nn ha saputo o voluto sostenermi ne materialmente ne psicologicamente per quasi due anni. Ho fatto tutto io, lavoro bimbo casa conti ecc..Lui si è sentito solo di lamentarsi e farmi mille critiche. Mai un incoraggiamento. Ci siamo sgretolati e io invece che trovare la forza di rimettere le cose insieme ho accettato le avances del collega.
> Adesso stiamo vivendo in case separate ma il fallimento, mio, mi schiaccia. Ho perso tutto se nn il mio piccolo. Che amo inossidabilmente anche se nn sono stata certo una gran donna ne madre a quanto pare.


Questa storia è opposta a quella raccontata all'inizio.


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa storia è opposta a quella raccontata all'inizio.


Mi pare che convivevano nella stessa casa da buoni amici. Mi sono perso qualcosa.


----------



## fiorediloto1309 (9 Aprile 2017)

Nn è che ci siamo arrivato subito si "buoni amici" se nn dopo che avevo allacciato con l'altro. Era giusto x spiegare quello che era successo PRIMA e che nn mi sento di nn amare il bimbo...


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Aprile 2017)

fiorediloto1309 ha detto:


> Nn è che ci siamo arrivato subito si "buoni amici" se nn dopo che avevo allacciato con l'altro. Era giusto x spiegare quello che era successo PRIMA e che nn mi sento di nn amare il bimbo...


Quindi non sei nella stessa casa, come dicevi all'inizio, con tuo marito? In quanto al bimbo beh ci mancherebbe al non amarlo anche se tradire ed avere tempo per farlo con un bimbo di un anno e mezzo la dice lunga,anche per un traditore.


----------



## twinpeaks (9 Aprile 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Perchè li fanno? Non credo  gliel'abbia ordinato il medico. Un figlio si fa se si desidera e anche se capitasse per sbaglio, mi sembra impossibile che non si possa amare un esserino indifeso.



L'istinto materno esiste eccome (l'ìstinto paterno invece no, va appreso e tramandato per via culturale, non c'è montaggio istintuale). Poi però l'essere umano NON è un animale, e in certi casi sa contrastare e contraddire l'istinto (per esempio si suicida, nonostante l'istinto di conservazione esista anche nell'uomo). 
Questo per dire che la repulsione immediata, e/o la freddezza-indifferenza gelida verso il proprio figlio è rara, tra le donne, ma esiste. Le ragioni possono essere molte, e affondano tutte in una equazione personale molto difficile.
Qui parlo di casi gravi, non semplicemente di donne per le quali la maternità è difficile, o che hanno un atteggiamento ambiguo verso i figli, etc.


----------



## twinpeaks (9 Aprile 2017)

fiorediloto1309 ha detto:


> Nn è che ci siamo arrivato subito si "buoni amici" se nn dopo che avevo allacciato con l'altro. Era giusto x spiegare quello che era successo PRIMA e che *nn mi sento di nn amare il bimbo*...


E' una bellissima cosa, no? Ed è anche un amore reciproco molto reale, dove illusioni e sotterfugi non ci sono.


----------



## fiorediloto1309 (9 Aprile 2017)

Sì una cosa bellissima! Che niente dello schifo degli "adulti" può contaminare. Per fortuna.


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Agli uomini non piace accasarsi con una donna che tradisce il marito.Generalmente a casa vogliono l'angelo del focolare affidabile.
> Le donne sono più sognatrici,pensano che un loro bacio trasformerà il rospo in principe.
> Comunque un uomo che arriva a 47 anni libero come il vento,economicamente benestante e libertino,la vedo dura che si redima con una donna che porta in dote un figlio piccolo.Anche senza figlio ,la vedo proprio dura che si redima.


Verissimo.


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> farsi l'amante ha anche e sopratutto lo scopo di gratificare e sollevare l'ego


D'accordissimo.:up:


----------



## fiorediloto1309 (10 Aprile 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Quindi non sei nella stessa casa, come dicevi all'inizio, con tuo marito? In quanto al bimbo beh ci mancherebbe al non amarlo anche se tradire ed avere tempo per farlo con un bimbo di un anno e mezzo la dice lunga,anche per un traditore.


Nn capisco sinceramente questo accanimento sull'età di mio figlio quando ho inviato a tradire. Cioè capisco la disapprovazione per il tradimento e se nn volevo essere giudicata su questo aspetto nn stavo nemmeno a raccontare i cazzi  miei. Ma questo continuo processo perché quando ho iniziato mio figlio era piccolo mi fa ridere. Mettere in dubbio addirittura che nn voglio bene a mio figlio perché scopavo con colui che nn era mio marito mi sembra eccessivo...


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Aprile 2017)

fiorediloto1309 ha detto:


> Nn capisco sinceramente questo accanimento sull'età di mio figlio quando ho inviato a tradire. Cioè capisco la disapprovazione per il tradimento e se nn volevo essere giudicata su questo aspetto nn stavo nemmeno a raccontare i cazzi  miei. Ma questo continuo processo perché quando ho iniziato mio figlio era piccolo mi fa ridere. Mettere in dubbio addirittura che nn voglio bene a mio figlio perché scopavo con colui che nn era mio marito mi sembra eccessivo...


 con in bimbo piccolo di solito si è assorbiti dal soddisfare le sue necessità, non so gli altri ma di solito quando i figli sono piccoli la voglia e il tempo per scopare scarseggia. Stupisce come tu ci sia riuscita in senso materiale e non solo morale.Io ricordo che morivo dalla stanchezza e dal sonno.


----------



## fiorediloto1309 (10 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> con in bimbo piccolo di solito si è assorbiti dal soddisfare le sue necessità, non so gli altri ma di solito quando i figli sono piccoli la voglia e il tempo per scopare scarseggia. Stupisce come tu ci sia riuscita in senso materiale e non solo morale.Io ricordo che morivo dalla stanchezza e dal sonno.


Certo dal punto di vista materiale è impegnativo ma sono abituata, con lavoro carriera ecc, ad avere energie sempre disponibili. 
Dal punto di vista morale ovvio che nn merito certo gli applausi.


----------



## perplesso (10 Aprile 2017)

fiorediloto1309 ha detto:


> Nn capisco sinceramente questo accanimento sull'età di mio figlio quando ho inviato a tradire. Cioè capisco la disapprovazione per il tradimento e se nn volevo essere giudicata su questo aspetto nn stavo nemmeno a raccontare i cazzi  miei. Ma questo continuo processo perché quando ho iniziato mio figlio era piccolo mi fa ridere. Mettere in dubbio addirittura che nn voglio bene a mio figlio perché scopavo con colui che nn era mio marito mi sembra eccessivo...


chi ha un'idea idealizzata dell'amore non concepisce che esistano desideri e bisogni materiali anche in un momento in cui la vita soprattutto di una donna è assorbita totalmente, a livello energetico, mentale e fisico, dal bimbo.


----------



## Divì (10 Aprile 2017)

fiorediloto1309 ha detto:


> Certo dal punto di vista materiale è impegnativo ma sono abituata, con lavoro carriera ecc, ad avere energie sempre disponibili.
> Dal punto di vista morale ovvio che nn merito certo gli applausi.


Avrai un pusher migliore del nostro ......


----------



## fiorediloto1309 (10 Aprile 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Avrai un pusher migliore del nostro ......


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Avrai un pusher migliore del nostro ......


:rotfl::rotfl:



fiorediloto1309 ha detto:


>


Avrai delegato molto.


----------



## Eagle72 (18 Settembre 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Il marito è l'ultimo dei suoi problemi. Soffre per l'ammore non corrisposto.


Incredibile...trattare la gente come oggetti....


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Settembre 2018)

fiorediloto1309 ha detto:


> Sì anche io mi sento schifoso.  E si quando ho tradito mio figlio aveva meno di due anni. Nn mi voglio giustificare. Nn credo di essere una gran donna, nei confronti di mio marito. Che comunque ha le sue colpe eh!
> Però con quest'uomo credevo di aver costruito qualcosa. E invece era tutto una farsa. Si lui sapeva che volevo.lasciare il marito


Vorrei solo capire ...quando il mio figlio aveva un anno e mezzo ....avendo come te un lavoro impegnativo e una certa inesperienza in ambito materno....non trovavo il tempo nemmeno di andare dall’esterista ...perché questo significare togliere tempo al neonato che già vedevo poco..... (il tempo per il marito  non lo conto nemmeno).... 
e poi la testa non c’era proprio .
Non lo sto dicendo per giudicare o con ironia , davvero ...ma come si riesce?


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Settembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Parlo a titolo personale.
> Se avessi una relazione con una madre di un bambino così piccolo, non potrei evitare dal temere la sua inaffidabilità per una eventuale relazione più importante. E per questo la escluderei da una qualsiasi progettualità, se mai ne avessi l'intenzione.
> Non giudico chi per varie ragioni mette in discussione la propria coppia per avere una relazione clandestina, non è questo il punto.
> Ma avere un figlio con una persona richiede una progettualità condivisa che dovrebbe durare ben più di un anno, un anno e mezzo dalla nascita del bambino.
> ...


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Vorrei solo capire ...quando il mio figlio aveva un anno e mezzo ....avendo come te un lavoro impegnativo e una certa inesperienza in ambito materno....non trovavo il tempo nemmeno di andare dall’esterista ...perché questo significare togliere tempo al neonato che già vedevo poco..... (il tempo per il marito  non lo conto nemmeno)....
> e poi la testa non c’era proprio .
> Non lo sto dicendo per giudicare o con ironia , davvero ...ma come si riesce?


Coi nonni.


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Coi nonni.


Ma va....se ci sono i nonni non ci sei comunque tu....
Se fai il manager in una farmaceutica arrivi a casa alle otto di sera ...
Quindi , o non pranzi e scopi ...oppure togli tempo al bambino


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma va....se ci sono i nonni non ci sei comunque tu....
> Se fai il manager in una farmaceutica arrivi a casa alle otto di sera ...
> Quindi , o non pranzi e scopi ...oppure togli tempo al bambino


Infatti il tipo era un collega. Quel che accade in trasferta rimane in trasferta


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Infatti il tipo era un collega. Quel che accade in trasferta rimane in trasferta


Ecco...era buona la prima, quindi ...


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ecco...era buona la prima, quindi ...


Quindi? Lo sai che il tuo parere mi interessa.


----------



## Jimbo123 (18 Settembre 2018)

Avete risollevato un fossile. :rotfl:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (18 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Vorrei solo capire ...quando il mio figlio aveva un anno e mezzo ....avendo come te un lavoro impegnativo e una certa inesperienza in ambito materno....non trovavo il tempo nemmeno di andare dall’esterista ...perché questo significare togliere tempo al neonato che già vedevo poco..... (il tempo per il marito  non lo conto nemmeno)....
> e poi la testa non c’era proprio .
> Non lo sto dicendo per giudicare o con ironia , davvero ...ma come si riesce?


Stai ponendo una domanda ad una che non si collega da un anno e mezzo :sonar:
Comunque lo ha scritto, non ha problemi economici. Il denaro comanda il lavoro. Se hai denaro lavori meno tu e compri quello degli altri. Una bella tata super-esperta, che pensa a tutto e te lo educa pure bene. 
Se poi è bona se la fa anche il marito e lei può andare più serena con l'amante :rotfl:


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Settembre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Stai ponendo una domanda ad una che non si collega da un anno e mezzo :sonar:
> Comunque lo ha scritto, non ha problemi economici. Il denaro comanda il lavoro. Se hai denaro lavori meno tu e compri quello degli altri. Una bella tata super-esperta, che pensa a tutto e te lo educa pure bene.
> Se poi è bona se la fa anche il marito e lei può andare più serena con l'amante :rotfl:


Non sto parlando di accudimento ...ma di tempo passato col bimbo. Anch’io avevo un aiuto ..naturale se si fa un lavoro impegnativo ....
Ma io non andavo dall’estetista per non ridurre il già poco tempo che passavo col mio bimbo così piccolo


----------



## mistral (18 Settembre 2018)

Come direbbe Blaise...l’ammoreeee.
Ma a proposito ,che fine ha fatto Blaise,ha prolungato la stagione estiva di caccia o è stato cacciato !?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (18 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non sto parlando di accudimento ...mandintempo passato col bimbo. Anch’io avevo un aiuto ..naturale se si fa un lavoro impegnativo ....
> Ma io non andavo dall’estetista per non ridurre il già poco tempo che passavo col mio bimbo così piccolo


Che ne sai, lo lasciava con la tata notte e giorno.
Ci sono anche quelle che dormono in casa. Così poteva farsi le sue belle trasferte.
Una coppia di amici, belli ricchi ricchi, andava in vacanza con due tate: avevano una camera d'albergo solo per loro.
Loro si godono il viaggio come una coppia senza figli.
Magari è triste, eh: ma è così.


----------



## insane (18 Settembre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Come direbbe Blaise...l’ammoreeee.
> Ma a proposito ,che fine ha fatto Blaise,ha prolungato la stagione estiva di caccia o è stato cacciato !?


io dico che l'IT di dove lavora ha installato un proxy e lo avranno beccato a cazzeggiare..


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Settembre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Che ne sai, lo lasciava con la tata notte e giorno.
> Ci sono anche quelle che dormono in casa. Così poteva farsi le sue belle trasferte.
> Una coppia di amici, belli ricchi ricchi, andava in vacanza con due tate: avevano una camera d'albergo solo per loro.
> Loro si godono il viaggio come una coppia senza figli.
> Magari è triste, eh: ma è così.


Non mi sono spiegata ...
È questo che mi manda in testa .... tuo figlio lo vuoi vedere (non lo devi vedere per cambiargli il pannolino)  .....e se lo vedi poco ti spiace....Ha bisogno di te, soprattutto se così piccolo ...
A chi viene in mente di mettere la scopata davanti al poco tempo che hai a disposizione dato che hai un lavoro impegnativo?


----------



## bluestar02 (18 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegata ...
> È questo che mi manda in testa .... tuo figlio lo vuoi vedere (non lo devi vedere per cambiargli il pannolino)  .....e se lo vedi poco ti spiace....Ha bisogno di te, soprattutto se così piccolo ...
> A chi viene in mente di mettere la scopata davanti al poco tempo che hai a disposizione dato che hai un lavoro impegnativo?


A molte più donne di quanto tu possa immaginare.
Per questo esistono baby sitters diplomate ed altamente qualificate con referenze inpeccabili. 
L istinto materno non è uguale in tutte le neo puerpere. 
È un dato di fatto.
Ci sono donne che dopo il parto sentono l imperativo categorico di affermare la propria femminilità.
Non è reato.


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> A molte più donne di quanto tu possa immaginare.
> Per questo esistono baby sitters diplomate ed altamente qualificate con referenze inpeccabili.
> L istinto materno non è uguale in tutte le neo puerpere.
> È un dato di fatto.
> ...


Fa schifo...e te lo dice una che non ha l’istinto materno di nonna papera.....


----------



## bluestar02 (18 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Fa schifo...e te lo dice una che non ha l’istinto materno di nonna papera.....


Rispetto la tua opinione.
Ti ho solo esposto un dato di fatto.
Basato su esperienza personale. 
Lei non voleva che la maternità annullasse la sua femminilità.
Voleva un suo spazio, temporalmente non enorme, ma suo.
Non è così raro.




Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Rispetto la tua opinione.
> Ti ho solo esposto un dato di fatto.
> Basato su esperienza personale.
> Lei non voleva che la maternità annullasse la sua femminilità.
> ...


Non si chiama istinto materno ma senso di responsabilità ...che dovrebbe avere anche un padre ...
Hai messo al mondo un bambino ....almeno in quel frangente ...mettiti,  porco cazzo, ...in secondo piano...
.per un po’ eh...., non dico per tanto ...


----------



## bluestar02 (18 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non si chiama istinto materno ma senso di responsabilità ...che dovrebbe avere anche un padre ...
> Hai messo al mondo un bambino ....almeno in quel frangente ...mettiti,  porco cazzo, ...in secondo piano...
> .per un po’ eh...., non dico per tanto ...


Non ho figli quindi mon ho esperienze diretta.
Lei avendo affidato suo figlio a una super tata pluridiplomata era a posto col senso di responsabilita.
Cellulare acceso chiamata di controllo ogni 2 ore. 
Era tranquillissima rilassata e performante. 
Dipende da persona a persona. 

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## void (18 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Non ho figli quindi mon ho esperienze diretta.
> Lei avendo affidato suo figlio a una super tata pluridiplomata era a posto col senso di responsabilita.
> Cellulare acceso chiamata di controllo ogni 2 ore.
> Era tranquillissima rilassata e performante.
> ...


Secondo te era performante anche come madre, avendo affidato suo figlio ad una tata pluridiplomata ?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (18 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegata ...
> È questo che mi manda in testa .... tuo figlio lo vuoi vedere (non lo devi vedere per cambiargli il pannolino)  .....e se lo vedi poco ti spiace....Ha bisogno di te, soprattutto se così piccolo ...
> A chi viene in mente di mettere la scopata davanti al poco tempo che hai a disposizione dato che hai un lavoro impegnativo?


Ho capito benissimo, ma io dico come funziona il cervello dell'altra. 
Se una mamma (o un papà) deve andare dal figlio perché non può pagare nessuno, è meno facile che cada in tentazione.
La signora lì si lava la coscienza con la tata full time.
E appalta anche l'educazione del figlio.
Una volta ero in compagnia della mia ex amante: arriva la telefonata, mio figlio ha la febbre molto alta e il pediatra consiglia di portarlo all'ospedale; saluto l'amante su due piedi e me ne vado (sapessi come s'è arrabbiata).
Avessi avuto una tata full time sarei rimasto e poi sarei passato un serata a vedere come andava.
Sia chiaro, non era nulla di che, le solite precauzioni di quando sono molto piccoli.


----------



## bluestar02 (18 Settembre 2018)

void ha detto:


> Secondo te era performante anche come madre, avendo affidato suo figlio ad una tata pluridiplomata ?


La gestione della propria famiglia da parte delle mie amanti non è cosa di mia competenza


----------



## void (18 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> La gestione della propria famiglia da parte delle mie amanti non è cosa di mia competenza


Questo lo immagino e lo capisco. Anche se per me scopare un corpo o una persona fa una certa differenza.
Si chiedeva solo un parere. No problem.


----------



## Rosarose (18 Settembre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ho capito benissimo, ma io dico come funziona il cervello dell'altra.
> Se una mamma (o un papà) deve andare dal figlio perché non può pagare nessuno, è meno facile che cada in tentazione.
> La signora lì si lava la coscienza con la tata full time.
> E appalta anche l'educazione del figlio.
> ...


Intanto a suo tempo avete fatto scappare fioridiloto, con una serie di considerazioni moraliste..
Chi ha avuto figli sa bene, che possono mettere a dura prova la coppia, proprio perché improvvisamente si viene a conoscenza di un'aspetto del partner di cui non si poteva prevedere nulla!
Si diventa padri e madri, non è quindi detto che chi ho sposato si riveli in quel frangente come io avevo sperato e desiderato.
La coppia che funzionava bene o benino si può ritrovare a non funzionare come famiglia.
Per una donna accorgersi che l'uomo che ha accanto non si prende cura dei suoi figli, non riesce a dividere e condividere fatiche e gioie è una mazzata 
Quindi il tradimento anche con figli piccoli...


Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Orbis Tertius (18 Settembre 2018)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Quindi il tradimento anche con figli piccoli...
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Questo è il classico discorso del tradito, per il quale tutto è un'aggravante.
Si tradisce a prescindere dalle situazioni familiari. Perché i tradimenti seguono pulsioni sessuali e (perché no) sentimentali che col fatto di avere figli o meno non hanno nulla a che vedere.
Anzi, come hai detto prima, a volte l'arrivo dei figli fa precipitare le situazioni, altroché...


----------



## patroclo (18 Settembre 2018)

ma se fossero anche un paio d'ore a settimana?!?!?! 

madonna che rigidità che avete ogni tanto


----------



## Nocciola (18 Settembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ma se fossero anche un paio d'ore a settimana?!?!?!
> 
> madonna che rigidità che avete ogni tanto


Non penso che siano le due ore in discussione
E' l'idea che lasci due bimbi piccoli per andare dall'amante
Io ho tradito con figli già indipendenti (mangiare, andare a letto, ecc ecc ) e comunque riuscivo a vederlo solo quando non avrei avuto modo di stare con loro. 
Ognuno ha i suoi paletti e le sue priorità 
In realtà non uscivo anche se intuivo che quella sera mio marito aveva piacere a passare la serata con me
Io ricordo che quando dovevo uscire e mio figlio già grande mi chiedeva di fermarmi a guardare un film con lui non ero in grado di uscire. Se dovevo uscire con un'amica invece lo tranquillizzavo e riuscivo a contrattare per vedere il film la sera dopo
Se fossi uscita con l'amante non mi sarei goduta la serata.


----------



## bluestar02 (18 Settembre 2018)

void ha detto:


> Questo lo immagino e lo capisco. Anche se per me scopare un corpo o una persona fa una certa differenza.
> Si chiedeva solo un parere. No problem.


Scopi una donna che ha il suo sistema di riferimento di valori familiari la propria scala delle priorità il proprio modo di pensare scopri una donna che è un altro essere differente da me Da te e da tanti altri e non siamo tutti uguali


----------



## patroclo (18 Settembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non penso che siano le due ore in discussione
> E' l'idea che lasci due bimbi piccoli per andare dall'amante
> Io ho tradito con figli già indipendenti (mangiare, andare a letto, ecc ecc ) e comunque riuscivo a vederlo solo quando non avrei avuto modo di stare con loro.
> Ognuno ha i suoi paletti e le sue priorità
> ...


Mi sa che qui anche le due ore sono in discussione.
Poi ognuno fa quello che si sente ma attaccarsi a questa argomentazione per rafforzare che il "tradimento è il male" ( grazie arcazzo ) lo trovo pretestuoso


----------



## Nocciola (18 Settembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Mi sa che qui anche le due ore sono in discussione.
> Poi ognuno fa quello che si sente ma attaccarsi a questa argomentazione per rafforzare che il "tradimento è il male" ( grazie arcazzo ) lo trovo pretestuoso


Sono le due ore con bimbi piccoli o almeno io ho capito così


----------



## Minerva (18 Settembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Mi sa che qui anche le due ore sono in discussione.
> Poi ognuno fa quello che si sente ma attaccarsi a questa argomentazione per rafforzare che il "tradimento è il male" ( grazie arcazzo ) lo trovo pretestuoso


quando hai un figlio piccolo lui è la tua priorità ma soprattutto il tuo interesse .questo non significa che tu non viva i tuoi momenti di indipendenza e non ti faccia piacere riprendere in mano femminilità e forma post parto  etc.non riesco a vedere lo spazio per un amante in questa fase della vita


----------



## Minerva (18 Settembre 2018)

se hai desiderato questo figlio non penso che il progetto possa essere privo di condivisione con l'uomo che ho deciso debba diventarne il padre.
allontanarsi emotivamente in questo momento è , per me, piuttosto inconcepibile


----------



## patroclo (18 Settembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> quando hai un figlio piccolo lui è la tua priorità ma soprattutto il tuo interesse .questo non significa che tu non viva i tuoi momenti di indipendenza e non ti faccia piacere riprendere in mano femminilità e forma post parto  etc.non riesco a vedere lo spazio per un amante in questa fase della vita


Non lo so, la maternità mi manca, nella paternità postparto non mi sarebbero mai venuto in mente, ma anche perchè il tradimento era ancora un pensiero moooolto lontano.

....che poi generalizzare sia un errore in tutti i sensi, lei sarà l'eccezione o almeno l'unica che lo ammette ed è passata all'azione


----------



## Nocciola (18 Settembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Non lo so, la maternità mi manca, nella paternità postparto non mi sarebbero mai venuto in mente, ma anche perchè il tradimento era ancora un pensiero moooolto lontano.
> 
> ....che poi generalizzare sia un errore in tutti i sensi, lei sarà l'eccezione o almeno l'unica che lo ammette ed è passata all'azione


Non penso ci sia differenza tra maternità e paternità in questo.
E hai ragione che non si possa generalizzare.
Se io avessi scoperto che mio marito mi lasciava a mettere a letto i figli o dargli da mangiare o semplicemente a gestirli mentre lui andava a farsi una sana scopata non credo l'avrei presa benissimo. E come sempre mi sono comportata di conseguenza. Ma ognuno di noi ha i suoi paletti che non credo siano discutibili.


----------



## Minerva (18 Settembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Non lo so, la maternità mi manca, nella paternità postparto *non mi sarebbero mai venuto in mente, *ma anche perchè il tradimento era ancora un pensiero moooolto lontano.
> 
> ....*che poi generalizzare sia un errore in tutti i sensi*, lei sarà l'eccezione o almeno l'unica che lo ammette ed è passata all'azione


non so se sia un "errore" ma per quanto mi riguarda non vedo logica .
perché si fa un figlio? perché credi talmente nel progetto che stai portando avanti nella tua coppia che hai deciso di avventurarti nell'impresa più difficile della tua vita:
fare il genitore.
se in questo momento non sei al massimo dell'amore e della lealtà con chi procrea con te quando lo dovresti essere?


----------



## Rosarose (18 Settembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Non lo so, la maternità mi manca, nella paternità postparto non mi sarebbero mai venuto in mente, ma anche perchè il tradimento era ancora un pensiero moooolto lontano.
> 
> ....che poi generalizzare sia un errore in tutti i sensi, lei sarà l'eccezione o almeno l'unica che lo ammette ed è passata all'azione


A me quando avevo i figli molto piccoli non mi è mai venuto in mente di tradire, ma di mandare a quel paese il loro padre si!![emoji849][emoji849]

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (18 Settembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so se sia un "errore" ma per quanto mi riguarda non vedo logica .
> perché si fa un figlio? perché credi talmente nel progetto che stai portando avanti nella tua coppia che hai deciso di avventurarti nell'impresa più difficile della tua vita:
> fare il genitore.
> se in questo momento non sei al massimo dell'amore e della lealtà con chi procrea con te quando lo dovresti essere?


quoto


----------



## Minerva (18 Settembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non penso ci sia differenza tra maternità e paternità in questo.
> E hai ragione che non si possa generalizzare.
> Se io avessi scoperto che mio marito mi lasciava a mettere a letto i figli o dargli da mangiare o semplicemente a gestirli mentre lui andava a farsi una sana scopata non credo l'avrei presa benissimo. E come sempre mi sono comportata di conseguenza. Ma ognuno di noi ha i suoi paletti che non credo siano discutibili.


insomma.questo relativizzare qualsiasi cosa in realtà è un ottimo modo per dare alibi a qualsiasi tipo di comportamento.


----------



## spleen (18 Settembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> insomma.questo relativizzare qualsiasi cosa in realtà è un ottimo modo per dare alibi a qualsiasi tipo di comportamento.


  Hai ragione in questa affermazione ma secondo me persone che relativizzano la maternità ad un significato puramente di esperienza personale, dove la coppia non centra niente, esistono. Qusto ovviamente è una constatazione, non certo un alibi o una giustificazione. Poi che sia lontana dal tuo (e dal mio) modo di vedere la cosa è chiaro.


----------



## Minerva (18 Settembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Hai ragione in questa affermazione ma secondo me persone che relativizzano la maternità ad un significato puramente di esperienza personale, *dove la coppia non centra niente, esistono*. Qusto ovviamente è una constatazione, non certo un alibi o una giustificazione. Poi che sia lontana dal tuo (e dal mio) modo di vedere la cosa è chiaro.


sì


----------



## patroclo (18 Settembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so se sia un "errore" ma per quanto mi riguarda non vedo logica .
> perché si fa un figlio? perché credi talmente nel progetto che stai portando avanti nella tua coppia che hai deciso di avventurarti nell'impresa più difficile della tua vita:
> fare il genitore.
> s*e in questo momento non sei al massimo dell'amore e della lealtà con chi procrea con te quando lo dovresti essere?*


tu non vedi logica, personalmente di donne che a furia di sentire l'orologio biologico ticchettare sempre più furiosamente si sono accaparrate il primo maschio libero in circolazione per sfornare un marmocchio ne conosco.
....e devo dire che ho l'impressione siano tutte coppie a termine.
Con questo non voglio assolutamente sostenere che abbiano amanti e/o che li abbiano frequentati senza interruzioni, semplicemente che il neretto non vale per tutti


----------



## void (18 Settembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Scopi una donna che ha il suo sistema di riferimento di valori familiari la propria scala delle priorità il proprio modo di pensare scopri una donna che è un altro essere differente da me Da te e da tanti altri e non siamo tutti uguali


Esatto, scopi una donna che ha il suo sistema di riferimento di valori e le sue priorità. Nessuno dice che devono essere uguali alle mie o alle tue, ne più giusti o più sbagliati. Ma nel momento che ammetti questo ne dai una implicita valutazione, altrimenti chiudi gli occhi, fai sesso e non scopri nessuna donna ( tantomeno nessuna differenza). 
Che poi la tua valutazione si voglia fermare solo alla prestazione come amante, è un approccio tuo. Come giustamente dici tu, non siamo tutti uguali.


----------



## mistral (18 Settembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so se sia un "errore" ma per quanto mi riguarda non vedo logica .
> perché si fa un figlio? perché credi talmente nel progetto che stai portando avanti nella tua coppia che hai deciso di avventurarti nell'impresa più difficile della tua vita:
> fare il genitore.
> se in questo momento non sei al massimo dell'amore e della lealtà con chi procrea con te quando lo dovresti essere?


Mica vero.Una parente divorziata,arrivata a 35 anni ha deciso che l’orologio biologico correva e ,parole sue,cercava semplicemente uno spermatozoo consenziente o no.
Il fortunato è stato un ragazzo che aveva già una serie di problemi esistenziali che è diventato papà a sorpresa.
É durata poco e il padre vede raramente il figlio che ora ha più o meno 10 anni.E lei si incazza pure perché gli faceva comodo avere le sue tromba serate libere ,con il padre del bambino a fare la balia.


----------



## Minerva (18 Settembre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> *Mica vero*.Una parente divorziata,arrivata a 35 anni ha deciso che l’orologio biologico correva e ,parole sue,cercava semplicemente uno spermatozoo consenziente o no.
> Il fortunato è stato un ragazzo che aveva già una serie di problemi esistenziali che è diventato papà a sorpresa.
> É durata poco e il padre vede raramente il figlio che ora ha più o meno 10 anni.E lei si incazza pure perché gli faceva comodo avere le sue tromba serate libere ,con il padre del bambino a fare la balia.


se intendi mica sempre ho appena detto che concordo; se invece ritieni che  questa sia  più regola che eccezione spero proprio di no


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Settembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ma se fossero anche un paio d'ore a settimana?!?!?!
> 
> madonna che rigidità che avete ogni tanto


Mi riferisco alla categoria di Madre manager...
Te lo dico da madre che parte da casa alle 8.00 rientra alle 20.00....
Hai 30 min per vedere tuo figlio prima che si addormenti, altrimenti lo tieni sveglio....poi lo vedi il week end ....
Se uso 2 ore alla settimana (oltre al fatto che magari ho pure qualche commissione da fare ...sono 4 sere in meno..) 
Sto semplicifando, ma è per rendere l’idea


----------



## Brunetta (18 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Vorrei solo capire ...quando il mio figlio aveva un anno e mezzo ....avendo come te un lavoro impegnativo e una certa inesperienza in ambito materno....non trovavo il tempo nemmeno di andare dall’esterista ...perché questo significare togliere tempo al neonato che già vedevo poco..... (il tempo per il marito  non lo conto nemmeno)....
> e poi la testa non c’era proprio .
> Non lo sto dicendo per giudicare o con ironia , davvero ...ma come si riesce?


Me lo sono sempre chiesta.
Ma succede.
Boh


----------



## Brunetta (18 Settembre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Come direbbe Blaise...l’ammoreeee.
> Ma a proposito ,che fine ha fatto Blaise,ha prolungato la stagione estiva di caccia o è stato cacciato !?


È stato beccato dalla moglie, dorme in auto e non ha soldi per la ricarica del cellulare :mexican:.


Scherzo, spero stia bene.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegata ...
> È questo che mi manda in testa .... tuo figlio lo vuoi vedere (non lo devi vedere per cambiargli il pannolino)  .....e se lo vedi poco ti spiace....Ha bisogno di te, soprattutto se così piccolo ...
> A chi viene in mente di mettere la scopata davanti al poco tempo che hai a disposizione dato che hai un lavoro impegnativo?





Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Che ne sai, lo lasciava con la tata notte e giorno.
> Ci sono anche quelle che dormono in casa. Così poteva farsi le sue belle trasferte.
> Una coppia di amici, belli ricchi ricchi, andava in vacanza con due tate: avevano una camera d'albergo solo per loro.
> Loro si godono il viaggio come una coppia senza figli.
> Magari è triste, eh: ma è così.





bluestar02 ha detto:


> A molte più donne di quanto tu possa immaginare.
> Per questo esistono baby sitters diplomate ed altamente qualificate con referenze inpeccabili.
> L istinto materno non è uguale in tutte le neo puerpere.
> È un dato di fatto.
> ...


Hanno anche i soldi per pagare poi decenni di psicoterapia al figlio.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Settembre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ho capito benissimo, ma io dico come funziona il cervello dell'altra.
> Se una mamma (o un papà) deve andare dal figlio perché non può pagare nessuno, è meno facile che cada in tentazione.
> La signora lì si lava la coscienza con la tata full time.
> E appalta anche l'educazione del figlio.
> ...


Cioè tu hai il figlio con la febbre da portarlo in ospedale e ti finisci la scopata perché tanto ci pensa la tata e dopo ti informi? 

Neanche col cane.

Metti via i soldi.


----------



## Lostris (18 Settembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Me lo sono sempre chiesta.
> Ma succede.
> Boh


Tradisci il partner, mica i figli.

Per come la vedo io, quando dopo il parto ti riappropri della dimensione della donna, se ci sono le condizioni soggettive per cui può accadere, semplicemente può accadere.

Per alcune avviene dopo molti anni, per altre prima. Alcune non la “perdono” mai, altre forse non la recuperano più del tutto.


----------



## bluestar02 (18 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> dea


Bionda...avete più culo che anima


----------



## Brunetta (18 Settembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Tradisci il partner, mica i figli.
> 
> Per come la vedo io, quando dopo il parto ti riappropri della dimensione della donna, se ci sono le condizioni soggettive per cui può accadere, semplicemente può accadere.
> 
> Per alcune avviene dopo molti anni, per altre prima. Alcune non la “perdono” mai, altre forse non la recuperano più del tutto.


Per me è inconcepibile (ne abbiamo parlato più volte) e se succede il problema non è né l’attrazione per un’altra persona, né il rapporto con il partner, ma sono implicate altre cose.


----------



## riccardo1973 (19 Settembre 2018)

fiorediloto1309 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti. Ho 37 anni sono sposata da 6 (dopo fidanzamento decennale) ed ho un bambino di 3 anni e mezzo. Ho un ottimo lavoro, sono manager in un'importante azienda farmaceutica, che mi permette di vivere senza fare sacrifici economici. Da circa un anno e mezzo ho una relazione con un collega, anch'esso con un importante ruolo di responsabilità.
> Lui ha 10 anni più di me, single e senza figli.
> La nostra relazione è stata bellissima e intensa. Sesso, condivisione, coccole, parlare a non finire. Mi sono fidata di lui e l'ho amato come una ragazzina. Ho iniziato a pianificare la separazione da mio marito, pur cercando di agire con cautela per non turbare l'equilibrio del bimbo. Poi è iniziato un cambiamento.  Di colpo lui ha smesso di avere rapporti intimi con me. Solo coccole e baci. Provo a parlarci, chiedo se non gli interesso più, se vuole troncare. Mi rassicura, dice che è stressato, è solo un momento. Ma i mesi passano e la situazione rimane la stessa, con sempre maggiore sofferenza da parte mia. Smette anche di baciarmi, se nn fosse per qualche casto bacetto sulle labbra. Lo affronto di nuovo, la nostra relazione è sempre stata, per volere e desiderio suo, fondata su condivisione e sincerità. Lui mi ripete la solita storia, che è stressato, che ha tante cose in testa, che è fatto così ma mi vuole bene, sono per lui la cosa più preziosa e sono l'unica. Ma inizio a sospettare qualcosa. Cerco di parlare dell'argomento gli chiedo se mi vede solo come un amica e lui nega gli chiedo se ha altre relazioni e lui nega. Un giorno sono a casa sua e lui esce per buttare la spazzatura e lascia il cellulare sul tavolo. Nn resisto e leggo. Si vede con altre. Varie chat e svariati messaggi più o meno espliciti. Quando rientra gli faccio una scenata e lui ammette imbarazzato che ogni tanto va a letto con chi capita. Ma che nn conta niente è solo sesso. Si quello che con me nn fa più. Sono spiazzata.  Gli rinfaccio che lui predica onestà e lealtà ma non la pratica e lui dice che interpreto troppo rigidamente le sue parole che ci sono sfumature che con me è diverso. Gli chiedo a bruciapelo se mi ama e lui alza le spalle. Ti voglio bene risponde. Ok sono a pezzi e confusa e delusa e lo lascio. Lui mi manda messaggi che nn è cambiato niente che si tratta di episodi di poco conto e che gli piace stare con me. Intanto io ho mandato a monte il rapporto con mio marito progettando una vita insieme a una persona che in realtà non conosco. Che pensavo mi amasse ma in realtà "mi vuole bene". Che dice che sono importante ma forse vuole di meglio ma intanto vorrebbe ci frequentassimo come se nn fosse successo niente. Che nn vuole che lasci la mia famiglia perché nn sa se potrebbe funzionare ma vorrebbe passare più tempo con me. Una contraddizione dietro l'altra che lui però nega con un fervore e con argomentazioni complesse e intricate. Io ci sto impazzendo. Da una parte la mia dignità dall'altra il profondo amore che ahimè provo per questo squilibrato. Non riesco a dormire, cerco con poco successo di concentrarmi sul lavoro e sul bimbo ma intanto sono caduta in un profondo stato di depressione e svilimento.  Mi incolpo del fallimento, del fatto di essermi fidata, di aver creduto a ogni singola parola senza senso critico. Ma lui era veramente convincente. Mi dimostrava amore con una premura incredibile e poi parlava dei suoi principi (quelli che poi ha tradito) con fervore e con passione. Sembrava veramente un Uomo con la U maiuscola. Mi ha fatto a pezzi e pure nega qualsiasi responsabilità. E continua a cercarmi. E io sono talmente avvilita in questo momento da nn riuscire a tagliare.
> *Probabilmente la mia è storia comune, forse non esistono persone vere e i rapporti umani hanno tutti un lato schifoso. Ma la mia ingenuità mi ferisce ancora più del tradimento. Come faccio a guardare avanti?*


Detto da una che ha tradito il marito con un figlio di 3 anni e dalle sue parole non trapela un cazzo di senso di colpa nei confronti del cornuto è veramente ASSURDO!


----------



## Minerva (19 Settembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> *Tradisci il partner, mica i figli.*
> 
> Per come la vedo io, quando dopo il parto ti riappropri della dimensione della donna, se ci sono le condizioni soggettive per cui può accadere, semplicemente può accadere.
> 
> Per alcune avviene dopo molti anni, per altre prima. Alcune non la “perdono” mai, altre forse non la recuperano più del tutto.


posto che tutto possa accadere, certo.
non è questo il punto. è che , anche in natura, quando c'è un cucciolo da crescere e che dipende da te al 100% , tutte le tue attenzioni sono rivolte a questo compito (che ti sei scelto).
che ci si voglia riappropriare della dimensione di donna è sacrosanto ma ....se non è con il compagno con il quale hai appena iniziato un percorso fondamentale (tu hai deciso questo insieme a lui)c'è qualcosa che non quadra.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> *Tradisci il partner, mica i figli.*
> 
> Per come la vedo io, quando dopo il parto ti riappropri della dimensione della donna, se ci sono le condizioni soggettive per cui può accadere, semplicemente può accadere.
> 
> Per alcune avviene dopo molti anni, per altre prima. Alcune non la “perdono” mai, altre forse non la recuperano più del tutto.


Sul grassetto assolutamente d'accordo
Anche sul resto. Poi ognuno si pone i suoi limiti. Io non riuscirei a lasciare i miei figli a qualcuno da accudire per andare a scopare, li ho sempre lasciati per una serata con mio marito, per il parrucchiere, e anche raramente per uscire con un'amica. Ai miei figli la motivazione non cambiava nulla, comunque non mi avevano presente, ma per me faceva la differenza. 
Vero anche che non ho avuto mai tentazioni di tradire in quegli anni e quindi parlo per ipotesi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Settembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Detto da una che ha tradito il marito con un figlio di 3 anni e dalle sue parole non trapela un cazzo di senso di colpa nei confronti del cornuto è veramente ASSURDO!


lo aveva lasciato il marito, non provava più niente. Figurati se avev  sensi di colpa


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Settembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sul grassetto assolutamente d'accordo
> Anche sul resto. Poi ognuno si pone i suoi limiti. Io non riuscirei a lasciare i miei figli a qualcuno da accudire per andare a scopare, li ho sempre lasciati per una serata con mio marito, per il parrucchiere, e anche raramente per uscire con un'amica. Ai miei figli la motivazione non cambiava nulla, comunque non mi avevano presente, ma per me faceva la differenza.
> Vero anche che non ho avuto mai tentazioni di tradire in quegli anni e quindi parlo per ipotesi.


ci sono donne abituate a lasciare figli a baby sitter e nonni, che non si preoccupano di nulla. Si sollevano da ogni incombenza


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ci sono donne abituate a lasciare figli a baby sitter e nonni, che non si preoccupano di nulla. Si sollevano da ogni incombenza


Ne facevo una questione di motivazione
Anche io ho sempre lasciato ai nonni
Se uscivo la sera (raramente) c'era mio marito
Ma appunto PER ME è la motivazione che influisce sulla mia decisione. Per i figli in effetti è lo stesso.


----------



## Lostris (19 Settembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> posto che tutto possa accadere, certo.
> non è questo il punto. è che , anche in natura, quando c'è un cucciolo da crescere e che dipende da te al 100% , *tutte le tue attenzioni* sono rivolte a questo compito (che ti sei scelto).
> che ci si voglia riappropriare della dimensione di donna è sacrosanto ma ....*se non è con il compagno* con il quale hai appena iniziato un percorso fondamentale (tu hai deciso questo insieme a lui)c'è qualcosa che non quadra.


Il primo grassetto lo prendo come un’iperbole.
La maggior parte delle attenzioni... sì. 

Io ho approfittato di tutto il tempo che potevo concedermi dal lavoro per godermi entrambe le mie maternità. Ma il senso di colpa per lasciarli un paio d’ore per rioccuparmi anche un po’ di me (in generale, non parlo di tradimento) dopo un po’ li ho superati. 
Perchè se sto meglio io ci guadagnano anche loro.

Sul secondo grassetto certo, hai ragione da vendere che qualcosa non quadra se guardi altrove.
Nessuno dice il contrario. 

In questa certezza assoluta si collocano tutte le situazioni del mondo, da chi il percorso lo inizia (sua colpa o suo malgrado) su un terreno inadatto a chi ha vicino qualcuno che non pare ricordarsi che ha accanto anche una donna, oltre che la madre dei suoi figli.

Questo, come sempre, non adduce giustificazioni ad un atto che resta profondamente sbagliato e ignobile nell’essenza.


----------



## Minerva (19 Settembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ne facevo una questione di motivazione
> Anche io ho sempre lasciato ai nonni
> Se uscivo la sera (raramente) c'era mio marito
> Ma appunto PER ME è la motivazione che influisce sulla mia decisione. *Per i figli in effetti è lo stesso*.


non è una frase che abbia senso, secondo me.
il punto è che se li hai messi al mondo provi gioia a stare con loro , a parte ogni dovere e responsabilità.ti spiace perdere momenti preziosi etc
questo non vuol dire che non tornerai a lavorare , uscire a cena , stare con tuo marito, fare shopping, palestra e quel che vuoi.
ma un amante è uno spazio che costituisce un tempo extra "di lusso" che _nella norma_
non ti giochi preferendo il profumo di tuo figlio e i suoi traguardi giornalieri.


----------



## riccardo1973 (19 Settembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lo aveva lasciato il marito, non provava più niente. Figurati se avev  sensi di colpa


ho letto male? 
quindi il marito era al corrente?
rileggo


----------



## Minerva (19 Settembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Il primo grassetto lo prendo come un’iperbole.
> La maggior parte delle attenzioni... sì.
> 
> Io ho approfittato di tutto il tempo che potevo concedermi dal lavoro per godermi entrambe le mie maternità. Ma il senso di colpa per lasciarli un paio d’ore per rioccuparmi anche un po’ di me (in generale, non parlo di tradimento) dopo un po’ li ho superati.
> ...


tutto giusto quel che dici e non lo vedo in contrasto con il mio pensiero


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è una frase che abbia senso, secondo me.
> il punto è che se li hai messi al mondo provi gioia a stare con loro , a parte ogni dovere e responsabilità.ti spiace perdere momenti preziosi etc
> questo non vuol dire che non tornerai a lavorare , uscire a cena , stare con tuo marito, fare shopping, palestra e quel che vuoi.
> ma un amante è uno spazio che costituisce un tempo extra "di lusso" che _nella norma_
> non ti giochi preferendo il profumo di tuo figlio e i suoi traguardi giornalieri.


Cosa ho detto di diverso?
Per mio figlio se sono a scopare o al lavoro non cambia nulla. Non ha vicino la sua mamma
La differenza la fa per me


----------



## Jacaranda (19 Settembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sul grassetto assolutamente d'accordo
> Anche sul resto. Poi ognuno si pone i suoi limiti. Io non riuscirei a lasciare i miei figli a qualcuno da accudire per andare a scopare, li ho sempre lasciati per una serata con mio marito, per il parrucchiere, e anche raramente per uscire con un'amica. Ai miei figli la motivazione non cambiava nulla, comunque non mi avevano presente, ma per me faceva la differenza.
> Vero anche che non ho avuto mai tentazioni di tradire in quegli anni e quindi parlo per ipotesi.


Non si che lavoro tu faccia, ma ti assicuro che se fai il manager di una farmaceutica ....tuo figlio li vedi così poco che già andare dal parrucchiere ti fa strano....elabori in pausa pranzo per riuscire a tornare prima ...
Però boh....non dico più nulla ...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non si che lavoro tu faccia, ma ti assicuro che se fai il manager di una farmaceutica ....tuo figlio li vedi così poco che già andare dal parrucchiere ti fa strano....elabori in pausa pranzo per riuscire a tornare prima ...
> Però boh....non dico più nulla ...


Lavoro in ufficio e torno alle 19.30
Dal parrucchiere ci andavo di sabato, e mi sono concessa qualche uscita con le amiche ogni tanto e qualche sera + 1 weekend all'anno con mio marito
Non ho mai contemplato il rinunciare a tutto per i figli. Ho sempre avuto bisogno dei miei spazi
Ho sacrificato momenti con loro per vivere la mia coppia. Per me questo era fondamentale.
Non è servito ma lo rifarei ed è un consiglio che darei a qualunque donna


----------



## Jacaranda (19 Settembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Lavoro in ufficio e torno alle 19.30
> Dal parrucchiere ci andavo di sabato, e mi sono concessa qualche uscita con le amiche ogni tanto e qualche sera + 1 weekend all'anno con mio marito
> Non ho mai contemplato il rinunciare a tutto per i figli. Ho sempre avuto bisogno dei miei spazi
> Ho sacrificato momenti con loro per vivere la mia coppia. Per me questo era fondamentale.
> Non è servito ma lo rifarei ed è un consiglio che darei a qualunque donna


Si, sono d’accordo... però quando sono così piccoli....


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Si, sono d’accordo... però quando sono così piccoli....


Io li ho allattati pochissimo. Non per scelta. Per cui quando ho potuto dare loro il biberon ho iniziato a ritagliarmi spazi per la coppia.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non si che lavoro tu faccia, ma ti assicuro che se fai il manager di una farmaceutica ....tuo figlio li vedi così poco che già andare dal parrucchiere ti fa strano....elabori in pausa pranzo per riuscire a tornare prima ...
> Però boh....non dico più nulla ...


 non solo le manager delle aziende farmaceutiche fanno orari impossibile.
Le mamme che lavorano full time, con stipendi non ben retribuiti devono al ritorno dal lavoro occuparsi anche delle faccende domestiche.
Per cui parliamone


----------



## Jacaranda (19 Settembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non solo le manager delle aziende farmaceutiche fanno orari impossibile.
> Le mamme che lavorano full time, con stipendi non ben retribuiti devono al ritorno dal lavoro occuparsi anche delle faccende domestiche.
> Per cui parliamone


Assolutamente si ...ma dato che il lavoro della persona in oggetto è questo...a questo ho fatto riferimento ....


----------

